# What is your  School Doing so far regarding sports?



## Futbol30 (Jul 2, 2020)

Hi, just wondering what everyone's schools are doing so far regarding sports. My kids attend a private school (no religious affiliation) and I just received an e-mail that no group sports will take place and P. E. will be "very different" than what we're used to, but will include running, tennis, etc. (non-contact sports). I don't want this to turn into a political thread so please please don't turn this into one, I just want to get a feel of what different schools are doing. My brother's kids who attend a public school up North went from returning to campus and sports in the fall to no contact sports this year and online school for fall. So strange all the different rules, I heard Christian and Catholic schools have their own set of rules too... I'm curious what counties and schools are doing what, I guess I just have too much time on my hands and can do this and attend zoom meetings and look like I'm working...


----------



## justneededaname (Jul 2, 2020)

My son is at a Catholic high school. Their summer conditioning camp started a couple of weeks ago with 48 kids in each of 4 time slots. Everyone is in masks and they use hand sanitizer before and after touching any equipment. They are currently going full speed ahead with fall sports. I received his football practice and scrimmage schedule for August yesterday. My son is thrilled, but I expect the state will put the brakes on it sometime soon.


----------



## Futbol30 (Jul 2, 2020)

justneededaname said:


> My son is at a Catholic high school. Their summer conditioning camp started a couple of weeks ago with 48 kids in each of 4 time slots. Everyone is in masks and they use hand sanitizer before and after touching any equipment. They are currently going full speed ahead with fall sports. I received his football practice and scrimmage schedule for August yesterday. My son is thrilled, but I expect the state will put the brakes on it sometime soon.


That's great, I'm glad he's at least getting some training in! I think you're right about it getting shut down, unfortunately. I told my kids to enjoy training now (soccer) because we have no idea what the future holds. Best of luck to your son!


----------



## NumberTen (Jul 3, 2020)

East San Diego, Grossmont Union, started summer conditioning.


----------



## gkmom (Jul 3, 2020)

My son will be attending a high school in San Diego unified. They have tryouts scheduled in August for various fall sports, including contact sports. No announcements yet about any restrictions or modifications.


----------



## Futbol30 (Jul 3, 2020)

@NumberTen @gkmom that's great! Best of luck to your kids! Enjoy the 4th and stay safe!!


----------



## justneededaname (Jul 3, 2020)

My son's August football scrimmage schedule includes games against Torrey Pines (San Dieguito Union High School District) and El Camino (Oceanside Unified School District), so seems like those schools are currently planning on having teams ready to field.


----------



## Eagle33 (Jul 6, 2020)

SVUSD and CUSD supposedly starting today with very heavy restrictions. Not sure though how many schools will be doing any Summer conditioning with this kind of restrictions.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Jul 6, 2020)

Placentia-YL  School District has sports summer camp starting next week. Soccer is included.  I am wondering if they will change this with the recent covid trend


----------



## Futbol30 (Jul 6, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Placentia-YL  School District has sports summer camp starting next week. Soccer is included.  I am wondering if they will change this with the recent covid trend


@Eagle33 @SoccerFan4Life I think it's all a waiting game at this point. I'm keeping my kids active, swimming, running, biking, etc, if soccer season is a no go, then it'll be an opportunity to learn a new non-group sport like golf or surfing which we normally wouldn't have any time for with multiple kids playing soccer (trying to stay positive)


----------



## Technician72 (Jul 6, 2020)

Training seems to be the "norm" for now and everything else is wait and see. My girls attend a private high school in the Inland Empire and they have started cross country and volleyball training and are assigned "pods" which are essentially their training groups and they spread the groups throughout each morning so as to avoid too many kids in the gym or running in the pack.


----------



## timbuck (Jul 6, 2020)

Technician72 said:


> Training seems to be the "norm" for now and everything else is wait and see. My girls attend a private high school in the Inland Empire and they have started cross country and volleyball training and are assigned "pods" which are essentially their training groups and they spread the groups throughout each morning so as to avoid too many kids in the gym or running in the pack.


And as soon as the practice session is over, they all go to lunch or swimming together.  (Not calling you out in this.  I see this happening all over town with various sports.  Same thing will happen when school starts back up. Small classs. No PE. No lunch at school.  Then everyone will get lunch together at subway.)


----------



## Technician72 (Jul 6, 2020)

timbuck said:


> And as soon as the practice session is over, they all go to lunch or swimming together.  (Not calling you out in this.  I see this happening all over town with various sports.  Same thing will happen when school starts back up. Small classs. No PE. No lunch at school.  Then everyone will get lunch together at subway.)


We see it, plenty of kids carpooling this morning.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 6, 2020)

timbuck said:


> And as soon as the practice session is over, they all go to lunch or swimming together.  (Not calling you out in this.  I see this happening all over town with various sports.  Same thing will happen when school starts back up. Small classs. No PE. No lunch at school.  Then everyone will get lunch together at subway.)


Thank for you saying that so well coach.


----------



## Eagle33 (Jul 6, 2020)

timbuck said:


> And as soon as the practice session is over, they all go to lunch or swimming together.  (Not calling you out in this.  I see this happening all over town with various sports.  Same thing will happen when school starts back up. Small classs. No PE. No lunch at school.  Then everyone will get lunch together at subway.)


Is Subway open?


----------



## jpeter (Jul 6, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> Is Subway open?


To go but not dine in, some have closed.

The one I bike to sometimes is near a a college and they been hurting since a lot of there business is students.  With fall on-line their worried loan money will run out.

Tennis, golf, swimming, and surfing running summer programs for HS but nothing else so far no ball sports or anything that uses a field.


----------



## Grace T. (Jul 6, 2020)

jpeter said:


> To go but not dine in, some have closed.
> 
> The one I bike to sometimes is near a a college and they been hurting since a lot of there business is students.  With fall on-line their worried loan money will run out.
> 
> Tennis, golf, swimming, and surfing running summer programs for HS but nothing else so far no ball sports or anything that uses a field.


Other subways are hurting too.  On the way to training over lunch during the lockdowns my son used to like to look inside and was always excited if he saw someone in there (a sign of things getting back to normal)...that and the In N Out line length.  Problem with subway is if you are locked down you aren't picking subway to go out since you can make a better sandwich at home, and they aren't getting too many large catering orders for office lunches or beach or team picnics.  Their only customer base right now is workers who are out and about full time and have a place to eat the sandwich on a go (so basically construction workers).

Son's private middle school starts summer soccer training in August.  Football was supposed to start this week but not sure if it has (school is in LA County but not LA City).  Requiring a COVID test for anyone participating, all distanced.


----------



## oh canada (Jul 6, 2020)

Futbol30 said:


> Hi, just wondering what everyone's schools are doing so far regarding sports. My kids attend a private school (no religious affiliation) and I just received an e-mail that no group sports will take place and P. E. will be "very different" than what we're used to, but will include running, tennis, etc. (non-contact sports). I don't want this to turn into a political thread so please please don't turn this into one, I just want to get a feel of what different schools are doing. My brother's kids who attend a public school up North went from returning to campus and sports in the fall to no contact sports this year and online school for fall. So strange all the different rules, I heard Christian and Catholic schools have their own set of rules too... I'm curious what counties and schools are doing what, I guess I just have too much time on my hands and can do this and attend zoom meetings and look like I'm working...


@Futbol30  July 20 we'll all find out -- two weeks from today.  https://cifstate.org/covid-19/6.12.20_release


----------



## Futbol30 (Jul 6, 2020)

oh canada said:


> @Futbol30  July 20 we'll all find out -- two weeks from today.  https://cifstate.org/covid-19/6.12.20_release


That's right, I keep forgetting about that date. Honestly, I'm really trying to stay positive about the whole thing, whatever the outcome, and trying to keep my kids with the same positive outlook regarding sports, school, etc. I'm still trying to figure out if our pets are pissed or stoked that we've been home so much (despite more walks) Cat is always a bitch but can't figure out the dogs...


----------



## full90 (Jul 6, 2020)

Per someone in cif state office fall sports will not happen. Holding out hope they can salvage something (short, delayed, varsity only) but as of now 10% chance it happens. They have a bunch of contingencies and are working hard at providing scenarios and ways for it to happen. But as of today it’s a no go for fall. 
(and they will make a ruling for the state. It won’t be district by district or section by section. They are under a bunch of pressure to let some schools/districts/sections play and not a statewide mandate but the headaches associated with that are too much. Private schools will have same regulations and no transfer waivers for sports will be issued).

but again this is as of today July 5th. And they want to have sports but the plans are currently unworkable state wide. I’m sure there’s more info out there and things could change. But they met with newsomes office in June (and my buddy hates newsome but said he’s been awesome to work with and is very pro high school sports happening If it can at all) and they thought by July 1 California would be in a much better place and we are way worse off so we are running out of time to pull the rip cord for fall. They have MANY reports of positive Covid tests in football practices and coaches not quarantining the kids appropriately. Extrapolate that to all fall sports and to the first parent that dies and the coach was proven not to have followed guidelines. That’s a coach/school/district lawsuit. Let alone the actual health of the kids. 

don’t shoot the messenger. This is via text this afternoon from a friend in the state cif office and he reiterates this is so fluid so don’t hitch your wagon to any scenario.


----------



## Copa9 (Jul 6, 2020)

Technician72 said:


> We see it, plenty of kids carpooling this morning.


Recently at a local gym for my appointment time, like the idea, several high school boys came in and were having close physical contact, patting each other and high "fiveing" etc. The gym has worked really hard to disinfect surfaces between time slots etc., then you see these young men totally disregarding recommendations, sad.


----------



## Eagle33 (Jul 7, 2020)

From some guy I know, who knows a guy, who knows a guy.......

"Unfortunately, this afternoon we were notified by the County that all school athletics and conditioning programs are not permissible at this time. On June 15, 2020, the County of Orange (County) issued a press release indicating that the County would allow the reopening of practices for youth sports under the COVID-19 Industry Guidance: Day Camps. Since that time, the California Department of Public Health (CDPH) has provided clarified guidance. Specifically, CDPH’s Industry Guidance for Day Camps indicates that recreational team sports were not permitted under the guidance for day camps. Similarly, CDPH’s Guidance for Gyms and Fitness Centers does not apply to recreational team sports. Finally, CDPH’s Interim Guidance for Schools and School Based Programs does not specifically address school-based sports and extracurricular activities, but indicates that further specific guidance would be forthcoming.
Although CDPH has indicated guidance would be forthcoming, to date CDPH has not issued statewide industry guidance for reopening recreational team sports or recreational youth sports activities. On July 6, 2020, the Orange County Department of Education communicated directly with CDPH through an Essential Services Inquiry. CDPH has confirmed that at this time youth sports, including conditioning activities, are not permitted. CDPH again indicated that guidance specific to youth sports would be released in the future."


----------



## Futbol30 (Jul 7, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> From some guy I know, who knows a guy, who knows a guy.......
> 
> "Unfortunately, this afternoon we were notified by the County that all school athletics and conditioning programs are not permissible at this time. On June 15, 2020, the County of Orange (County) issued a press release indicating that the County would allow the reopening of practices for youth sports under the COVID-19 Industry Guidance: Day Camps. Since that time, the California Department of Public Health (CDPH) has provided clarified guidance. Specifically, CDPH’s Industry Guidance for Day Camps indicates that recreational team sports were not permitted under the guidance for day camps. Similarly, CDPH’s Guidance for Gyms and Fitness Centers does not apply to recreational team sports. Finally, CDPH’s Interim Guidance for Schools and School Based Programs does not specifically address school-based sports and extracurricular activities, but indicates that further specific guidance would be forthcoming.
> Although CDPH has indicated guidance would be forthcoming, to date CDPH has not issued statewide industry guidance for reopening recreational team sports or recreational youth sports activities. On July 6, 2020, the Orange County Department of Education communicated directly with CDPH through an Essential Services Inquiry. CDPH has confirmed that at this time youth sports, including conditioning activities, are not permitted. CDPH again indicated that guidance specific to youth sports would be released in the future."


@Copa9 that's frustrating because these gyms are trying hard to stay open then you have people ignoring pretty simple rules...I get it, they're young and not thinking because it'habit for humans to interact, or they're just idiots or perhaps a mixture of both. 

@Eagle33  that seems to be the case with all counties, it looks like school sports and club soccer is a wrap for now. Stay safe people! and if you're worried about your kid's mental health please please get them some help, there are so many ways to help them if you don't want to do traditional therapy. Stay safe soccer family see you all at the beach, bike trails, etc.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 7, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> From some guy I know, who knows a guy, who knows a guy.......
> 
> "Unfortunately, this afternoon we were notified by the County that all school athletics and conditioning programs are not permissible at this time. On June 15, 2020, the County of Orange (County) issued a press release indicating that the County would allow the reopening of practices for youth sports under the COVID-19 Industry Guidance: Day Camps. Since that time, the California Department of Public Health (CDPH) has provided clarified guidance. Specifically, CDPH’s Industry Guidance for Day Camps indicates that recreational team sports were not permitted under the guidance for day camps. Similarly, CDPH’s Guidance for Gyms and Fitness Centers does not apply to recreational team sports. Finally, CDPH’s Interim Guidance for Schools and School Based Programs does not specifically address school-based sports and extracurricular activities, but indicates that further specific guidance would be forthcoming.
> Although CDPH has indicated guidance would be forthcoming, to date CDPH has not issued statewide industry guidance for reopening recreational team sports or recreational youth sports activities. On July 6, 2020, the Orange County Department of Education communicated directly with CDPH through an Essential Services Inquiry. CDPH has confirmed that at this time youth sports, including conditioning activities, are not permitted. CDPH again indicated that guidance specific to youth sports would be released in the future."


So I know some guy whose in higher ed and he said it's so divisive he's going to retire early. I also have a friend whose son is so depressed and lost, that he had to take work off to make sure he and his sister are ok and being watched.  DD is 14 and the boys are coming after her.  i dont say any of this lightly.  His boy is Top QB who got hurt last year and missed out on all the fun with his buds.  He worked his ass off all the way back to have a glowing Sr year. Looks like no football, online classes only and all that fun stuff is gone.  Me and my buddy both agree that we must obey and teach the kids to trust those in authority, even the ones we disagree with.  I also said if we find out some things later as we always do, we will address it the right way. His mom left the family two years ago from cancer.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 7, 2020)

I will just be blunt with all of you with teens.  Keep an eye on your kids somehow.  If you have so much money that you can treat this crap like a vacation, keep an eye on your teens anyways, regardless of how great of a parent you think you are.  If you are a single parent or both parents have essential jobs, then pray and hope all goes well with your teens.  I know so many people who have money forever and they dont know why all the fuss. They never played sports and were given everything from their ancestors.  Deep money people act like that know whats best for the teens.  We will all find out.  We will all see what the fuss is about later, let me tell you guys.  Be patients and obey the rules, not just the rules you like.  All the rules will be followed.


----------



## chiefs (Jul 7, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> So I know some guy whose in higher ed and he said it's so divisive he's going to retire early. I also have a friend whose son is so depressed and lost, that he had to take work off to make sure he and his sister are ok and being watched.  DD is 14 and the boys are coming after her.  i dont say any of this lightly.  His boy is Top QB who got hurt last year and missed out on all the fun with his buds.  He worked his ass off all the way back to have a glowing Sr year. Looks like no football, online classes only and all that fun stuff is gone.  Me and my buddy both agree that we must obey and teach the kids to trust those in authority, even the ones we disagree with.  I also said if we find out some things later as we always do, we will address it the right way. His mom left the family two years ago from cancer.


you hit a lot of subjects all wrapped in one paragraph, and I may be assuming what your intentions are on the above:  depression-suicide watch, reverse discrimination, teenage pregnancy, discouraged kids who worked so hard with their sport but now cant play, being a sheep not questioning bad decisions and power grab from your leaders with zero accountability; 
did i miss anything?  

Parents are not dumb, they will make things as normal as possible without following dumb people leadership....it's already has happened, and will continue shut down or not.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 7, 2020)

chiefs said:


> *you hit a lot of subjects all wrapped in one paragraph*, and I may be assuming what your intentions are on the above:  depression-suicide watch, reverse discrimination, teenage pregnancy, discouraged kids who worked so hard with their sport but now cant play, being a sheep not questioning bad decisions and power grab from your leaders with zero accountability;
> did i miss anything?
> 
> Parents are not dumb, they will make things as normal as possible without following dumb people leadership....it's already has happened, and will continue shut down or not.


You hit the nail on my head on why I was told by some of my English teachers my writing sucks.  Anyway, I feel a lot today.


----------



## jpeter (Jul 7, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> From some guy I know, who knows a guy, who knows a guy.......
> 
> "Unfortunately, this afternoon we were notified by the County that all school athletics and conditioning programs are not permissible at this time. On June 15, 2020, the County of Orange (County) issued a press release indicating that the County would allow the reopening of practices for youth sports under the COVID-19 Industry Guidance: Day Camps. Since that time, the California Department of Public Health (CDPH) has provided clarified guidance. Specifically, CDPH’s Industry Guidance for Day Camps indicates that recreational team sports were not permitted under the guidance for day camps. Similarly, CDPH’s Guidance for Gyms and Fitness Centers does not apply to recreational team sports. Finally, CDPH’s Interim Guidance for Schools and School Based Programs does not specifically address school-based sports and extracurricular activities, but indicates that further specific guidance would be forthcoming.
> Although CDPH has indicated guidance would be forthcoming, to date CDPH has not issued statewide industry guidance for reopening recreational team sports or recreational youth sports activities. On July 6, 2020, the Orange County Department of Education communicated directly with CDPH through an Essential Services Inquiry. CDPH has confirmed that at this time youth sports, including conditioning activities, are not permitted. CDPH again indicated that guidance specific to youth sports would be released in the future."


Yeah the MLS clubs apparently found this same opinion from the state that youth sports drills and practice are not covered under the camp guidance and they need to wait for specific youth sports guidance.

Apparently some cities are now catching up with this, camps still ok but not with sports play or drills so field permits not be issued or terminated if there sports only.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 7, 2020)

jpeter said:


> Yeah the MLS clubs apparently found this same opinion from the state that youth sports drills and practice are not covered under the camp guidance and they need to wait for specific youth sports guidance.
> 
> Apparently some cities are now catching up with this, camps still ok but not with sports play or drills so field permits not be issued or terminated if there sports only.


This all coming down to lawsuits and too much risk for all.  One of the lawyers on here shared about this earlier.  No way these big clubs can survive under these circumstances.  This will never end.  Time to blow up youth sports as 503b or whatever its called and just go more private, maybe a Dare Devil Soccer League ((DDSL)).  Less is so much better anyways.  We all can agree way too many parents got a seat at all the PREMIER, ELITE, ACADEMY, WORLD CLASS, PHILOSOPHY leagues and many more.  Maybe get the top 64 04s in socal who are dare devils and build 4 private teams in socal?  I'm down.  Heck, GOAT FC League all ran by private dads who are coaches too?  Something needs to give or we will lose in the future.


----------



## Technician72 (Jul 7, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> From some guy I know, who knows a guy, who knows a guy.......
> 
> "Unfortunately, this afternoon we were notified by the County that all school athletics and conditioning programs are not permissible at this time. On June 15, 2020, the County of Orange (County) issued a press release indicating that the County would allow the reopening of practices for youth sports under the COVID-19 Industry Guidance: Day Camps. Since that time, the California Department of Public Health (CDPH) has provided clarified guidance. Specifically, CDPH’s Industry Guidance for Day Camps indicates that recreational team sports were not permitted under the guidance for day camps. Similarly, CDPH’s Guidance for Gyms and Fitness Centers does not apply to recreational team sports. Finally, CDPH’s Interim Guidance for Schools and School Based Programs does not specifically address school-based sports and extracurricular activities, but indicates that further specific guidance would be forthcoming.
> Although CDPH has indicated guidance would be forthcoming, to date CDPH has not issued statewide industry guidance for reopening recreational team sports or recreational youth sports activities. On July 6, 2020, the Orange County Department of Education communicated directly with CDPH through an Essential Services Inquiry. CDPH has confirmed that at this time youth sports, including conditioning activities, are not permitted. CDPH again indicated that guidance specific to youth sports would be released in the future."


We were notified in San Bernardino County yesterday of this news as well. Multiple texts and e-mails from the school / coaches "temporarily" suspending all school sport activities / training which were operating under similar "camp" guidelines.

The uncertainty and unknowns has created a roller coaster for the kids who are having a much more difficult time dealing with all of this. Both my girls were devastated and my wife and I feel we're back to square one in making sure they're mentally squared away, we have some work to do and are hoping for a long shot for return to practice / training.


----------



## MicPaPa (Jul 7, 2020)

At some point the question must be asked... who works for who?


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 7, 2020)

Technician72 said:


> We were notified in San Bernardino County yesterday of this news as well. Multiple texts and e-mails from the school / coaches "temporarily" suspending all school sport activities / training which were operating under similar "camp" guidelines.
> 
> The uncertainty and unknowns has created a roller coaster for the kids who are having a much more difficult time dealing with all of this. Both my girls were devastated and my wife and I feel we're back to square one in making sure they're mentally squared away, we have some work to do and are hoping for a long shot for return to practice / training.


It's hard to try and spin on my dd.  She knows whats up and my son is all over the facts on what this is truly about.  We got the same email too.  Kids were living their lives and the adults stopped it.  I know so much Tech that it's best I dont share.  I do believe it will get much better after Nov 3rd.  If we get shut down for the fall, I will make sure my dd stays in soccer shape.  She will never quit trying to play again.  Let's get some games and some training together.  My dd is super chill and cool.  I'm still EJ the nice dad I promise.  I did have to go through some big ass challenges in 2017 that caused me to snap a little emotionally.  I brought that here and I see I made some mistakes.  I know you and your family to be good and work hard as a unit to provide a safe life for your kids.


----------



## chiefs (Jul 7, 2020)

Technician72 said:


> We were notified in San Bernardino County yesterday of this news as well. Multiple texts and e-mails from the school / coaches "temporarily" suspending all school sport activities / training which were operating under similar "camp" guidelines.
> 
> The uncertainty and unknowns has created a roller coaster for the kids who are having a much more difficult time dealing with all of this. Both my girls were devastated and my wife and I feel we're back to square one in making sure they're mentally squared away, we have some work to do and are hoping for a long shot for return to practice / training.


Re-Reading the SB county notification, I believe they are only mentioning for indoor activities.  Outdoor sport activities are fine like outdoor seating for restaurants.  Either way, lawsuits i know of have been flying out the window...


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 7, 2020)

MicPaPa said:


> At some point the question must be asked... who works for who?


Parents can and will pull their kids out of public education and just tell the the state to send them the money so they can teach the kids themselves.  I know five familes who told me that's what their doing this fall if no sports or regular school.  That's how you can fix this early.   Online is not how to learn.  The kids are already being brainwashed with social media and their dam iphone that knows everything our kids are doing.  So many bad people have access to everything our kids are doing and saying and they have all their pics.  Sexting, hello???


----------



## watfly (Jul 7, 2020)

Not to wake a sleeping bear, but has anyone heard anything in regards to San Diego about no youth sports under the day camp exclusion?  I just signed a "Parent Commitment" for my kid to practice at a City park.


----------



## Mic Nificent (Jul 7, 2020)

My DD is 16yrs old and she has done some neat stuff to stay occupied. She has started her own little garden, so in return my daughter, 11yr old son and I have started to build our own planter boxes from scratch. Teaching them how to measure, cut wood, screw the pieces together, stain and paint and mount them to our retaining wall. We bought her canvases and she’s discovered she actually a pretty good artist. We have been going on family runs around the neighborhood. We remodeled our bathroom together. Next is the kitchen. This is a good time to start projects around the house with the help of your kids. Soccer is not the end all be all. I hope each kid doesn’t think all they are is a soccer player and without they are lost. Soccer is one of many things they do, it’s not who they are. If soccer ended I have no doubt my kids will be fine and find something else constructive to do until this is resolved.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 7, 2020)

Mic Nificent said:


> My DD is 16yrs old and she has done some neat stuff to stay occupied. She has started her own little garden, so in return my daughter, 11yr old son and I have started to build our own planter boxes from scratch. Teaching them how to measure, cut wood, screw the pieces together, stain and paint and mount them to our retaining wall. We bought her canvases and she’s discovered she actually a pretty good artist. We have been going on family runs around the neighborhood. We remodeled our bathroom together. Next is the kitchen. This is a good time to start projects around the house with the help of your kids. Soccer is not the end all be all. I hope each kid doesn’t think all they are is a soccer player and without they are lost. Soccer is one of many things they do, it’s not who they are. If soccer ended I have no doubt my kids will be fine and find something else constructive to do until this is resolved.


Must be nice to do all that will all the kiddos.  Sounds like a fun.  Tell that to the single mom who is a nurse and the her oldest boy ((16)) watches her youngest dd ((13).  Can she drop off her kids at your place while she goes and tries to save the elderly?


----------



## Mic Nificent (Jul 7, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Must be nice to do all that will all the kiddos.  Sounds like a fun.  Tell that to the single mom who is a nurse and the her oldest boy ((16)) watches her youngest dd ((13).  Can she drop off her kids at your place while she goes and tries to save the elderly?


----------



## Mic Nificent (Jul 7, 2020)

Yes she can. My daughter would be happy to show him what I’ve taught her on my days off from work. My 16yr old watches my 11yr old while my wife and I are both at work. Any other excuses. Wife works 10 hr days 4 days a week and I work 12 hr days 4x per week. Neither of us from home. We took down our cabinets on my off day (everyone has one of those) taught them how to sand it down so they can do it while I’m at work.


----------



## Mic Nificent (Jul 7, 2020)

The stuff I’m showing them isn’t “A mans job”. My wife and I show them together. A single mom can do it too. Mine did


----------



## Mic Nificent (Jul 7, 2020)

Mom worked 2 jobs. Older siblings “raised us” while she was at work and she devoted her days off to us.


----------



## Copa9 (Jul 7, 2020)

Mic Nificent said:


> My DD is 16yrs old and she has done some neat stuff to stay occupied. She has started her own little garden, so in return my daughter, 11yr old son and I have started to build our own planter boxes from scratch. Teaching them how to measure, cut wood, screw the pieces together, stain and paint and mount them to our retaining wall. We bought her canvases and she’s discovered she actually a pretty good artist. We have been going on family runs around the neighborhood. We remodeled our bathroom together. Next is the kitchen. This is a good time to start projects around the house with the help of your kids. Soccer is not the end all be all. I hope each kid doesn’t think all they are is a soccer player and without they are lost. Soccer is one of many things they do, it’s not who they are. If soccer ended I have no doubt my kids will be fine and find something else constructive to do until this is resolved.


We have been pleasantly surprised at how creative the kids are.  They have thought up games that are great, cheap and require very little.  The one we don't like are the yellow sticky notes they have put up all over the walls and then try and hit with a soccer ball. We ended that one pretty quickly.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 7, 2020)

Mic Nificent said:


> Yes she can. My daughter would be happy to show him what I’ve taught her on my days off from work. My 16yr old watches my 11yr old while my wife and I are both at work. Any other excuses. Wife works 10 hr days 4 days a week and I work 12 hr days 4x per week. Neither of us from home. We took down our cabinets on my off day (everyone has one of those) taught them how to sand it down so they can do it while I’m at work.


I completely judged you and for that I'm sorry.  I thought you were the stay home mom.  My bad and I am very impressed with your nuclear family. That is bad ass parenting and great job.  I love happy families and you have one.  Good job dad.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 7, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> We have been pleasantly surprised at how creative the kids are.  They have thought up games that are great, cheap and require very little.  The one we don't like are the yellow sticky notes they have put up all over the walls and then try and hit with a soccer ball. We ended that one pretty quickly.


I have a question I'm sure you wont answer but I will try any ways.  Why are you here on the soccer forum?  Is this cause for you bigger than the virus?  Be honest, thanks....


----------



## Futbol30 (Jul 7, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> We have been pleasantly surprised at how creative the kids are.  They have thought up games that are great, cheap and require very little.  The one we don't like are the yellow sticky notes they have put up all over the walls and then try and hit with a soccer ball. We ended that one pretty quickly.


Yup or "let's see who heads the ball the best while I drop it from the loft upstairs" that one ended pretty quickly too...


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 7, 2020)

Here's something for all you online home stayers.  Online Camp.  Become IMG top 150 online soccer players......

By continuing to evolve our cutting-edge training methodology,* IMG Academy* has helped develop thousands of athletes of all ages and ability levels on the Bradenton, Florida campus.

This online soccer camp focuses on both technical (dribbling, passing, shooting) and tactical (match strategy, positioning) components with feedback delivered from IMG coaches relevant to your age and skill. IMG soccer coaches have proven experience developing high-level collegiate student-athletes, national team players, and professional athletes, and *you can now gain access to their unparalleled insight from anywhere in the world.*

Each day begins and ends with a video call with your coach, and you will submit videos of your completed drills to your coach for their *daily, individualized feedback.

Camps are available the weeks of July 6, July 13, July 20 and July 27. *

*****SAVE $200 OFF YOUR IMG ACADEMY+ CAMP*****

We are offering a limited number of participants an introductory rate of $399, which is *$200 off camp registration*. Register now before spots fill up by using the promo code *IMGPLUSJULY*!


----------



## Traore (Jul 7, 2020)

$399-$599 for online camp.  I don't think IMG was a particularly strong academy when the DA was around.


----------



## Grace T. (Jul 9, 2020)

Got notice today all sports camps and practices at school have been suspended for the summer.


----------



## lafalafa (Jul 11, 2020)

All summer athletic programs cancelled as of 7/9 at our HS.

As other posters have mentioned teachers seem afraid now and the union is against a return for the fall in LA, now this:









						Teacher says school reopenings would be 'epidemiological nightmare' as thousands sign remote learning petition
					

A new petition argues that teachers should not return to school until their respective counties have no new coronavirus cases for 14 days.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Grace T. (Jul 11, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> All summer athletic programs cancelled as of 7/9 at our HS.
> 
> As other posters have mentioned teachers seem afraid now and the union is against a return for the fall in LA, now this:
> 
> ...


If you read the la teachers unions demands it’s actually much more sweeping. Among the demands they are making to return to work are An end to new charter creation, reducing the role of police in schools, universal health care for all teachers and students and a federal bailout of schools. I think it’s less about the union being afraid and more about t having weighed in so the union is taking a stand against.


----------



## Mosafie (Jul 12, 2020)

Redirect Notice
		


They all wore masks. Socially distanced. They all got it. One died.


----------



## notintheface (Jul 12, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> If you read the la teachers unions demands it’s actually much more sweeping. Among the demands they are making to return to work are An end to new charter creation, reducing the role of police in schools, universal health care for all teachers and students and a federal bailout of schools. I think it’s less about the union being afraid and more about t having weighed in so the union is taking a stand against.


Give teachers whatever they want. March through June showed just how criminally underpaid they are! Sorry, but Jeff Bezos can be taxed up the wazoo to pay teachers what they're worth.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 12, 2020)

Let's have teachers day today.  I really want to hear from teachers.  DeVos just made a vow that schools will be open this fall.  How many of you are in the LA Unified?


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 12, 2020)

*Arizona Teacher Dies after teaching in the same classroom with other teachers*

"Everything is safety, safety, safety," said Jena Martinez-Inzunza, a Hayden-Winkelman teacher. *"What a contradiction to be threatened by the president*. What a contradiction to be bullied: '*Do this, or I'm going to pull funding.'* What a contradiction to say our kids lives matter … Why would you push to open schools?"

The news of Byrd's death comes as President Donald Trump wages a campaign to reopen schools on time, even suggesting federal funding from schools that don't open could be ''cut off.''

*Byrd had asthma and several other health issues*. Her doctor told her that she likely had a sinus infection, but her breathing continued to go downhill, Jesse Byrd said. Her kids eventually convinced her to go to the hospital. He couldn't go in with his wife, who called and said she was being admitted for COVID-19

I'm trying to be very sensitive to this issue.  I just confused.  I drove from Newport to Laguna yesterday.  It was crazy ass busy and I saw people working and helping all the customers.  It was packed like sardines of people.  People walking and crowds everywhere.  Kids being kids and playing and talking and hanging out.  I'm sorry to hear about her dying.  How do they know she got it at the school?  Was the virus in the classroom waiting for all three to get them?  Why is she even out and about with her bad health issues?  No one forced anyone to go to that class to teach with the other teachers so they could teach together.  This was a choice.  EVERYONE please listen and I dont care what industry you work in.  If your over 60 and have asthma and other health issues, please do not go out.  It's simple.  Teach from home.  This is a very misleading article and this is only the way to scare teachers into not teaching.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 12, 2020)

Change is coming and it's about time!!!!


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 12, 2020)

Here is why big change is coming in large school districts.  *40%* of adults in the USA are obese.  That means* 2 out for 4* teachers are obese.  Let's figure another 10-15% have unhealthy lifestyles and other underlying health issues caused by the unhealthy life style and some not caused at all by them, just bad luck.  Smoking, drinking in excessively and all that.  That means 4 out of 10 teachers should not teach in person.  I totally get it now.  This virus is not leaving and has already made it's home here and is looking to hang out with us.  Schools need some big time change if we are going to offer our kids a quality education.  Online is not the way to go.  We need to re think and re teach how we teach and what we teach.  One size does not fit all.  I have so many ideas to fix this.

Update: With the latest data from the NHANES showing that* 39.6 percent of adults and 18.5 percent of children ages 2 to 19* in *America* have *obesity*, the State of *Obesity* report noted that “these are the highest rates ever documented by NHANES.”  Shut the schools down with these stats and start over.  Have the healthy teachers teach the healthy kids.  The teachers with health or weight issues can stay home and teach online and the kids who prefer online and its safer, then offer that.  For students like I was I would look to release those kids and allow them to take a GED and go work or get on with their life.


----------



## Grace T. (Jul 12, 2020)

Mosafie said:


> Redirect Notice
> 
> 
> 
> They all wore masks. Socially distanced. They all got it. One died.


Article did mention the first one to fall ill went on a camping trip.  Even though the article says they tried to distance if you are traveling it’s pretty much impossible.  You are marketing, registering, buying gas, using restrooms, passing by other people


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 12, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Article did mention the first one to fall ill went on a camping trip.  Even though the article says they tried to distance if you are traveling it’s pretty much impossible.  You are marketing, registering, buying gas, using restrooms, passing by other people


Mrs Byrd had diabetes and lupus as well.  RIP and I truly mean that.  The way this article was written with the headlines and bold words makes you put fear in your mind and that's what the news is about today.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 12, 2020)

This song is about America and why it was born, should be played online to start the school year, a long with all the other views.  Look at the color of ALL the people getting their citizenship.  Beautiful!!!   "Only in America could my parents come here with $500 to their name and retire with over $3,000,000 as a math teacher and Kindergarten teacher and some good investments.  My dad tells me all the time that America is the greatest country in the world.  Let's not ever forget that and let's not ever stop teaching that."  My friend in higher up ed. BTW, I want teachers to be safe and the kids safe as well before they all go back into a full classroom.  The 70+ grocery baggers I see working at Stater Bro are very healthy.  If your not in the best shape still after the last four months, please please get healthy.  I hope we can keep politics out of the school districts this fall and come up with a fair and safe solution for all students and the parnets who already lost their jobs and have $500 in the bank.  I say if bruno's parents can do it, so can the rest of us.  We just need a fresh start and not stop and then go and the stop againg.  False starts at track meets suck, especial if you had a good job out of the gate but someone else tried to cheat.....lol!!!  Happy Sunday Socal and friends.


----------



## lafalafa (Jul 12, 2020)

Nobody Asked Me: A Teacher’s Opinion on School Reopening
					

Everyone has an opinion about how and if schools should reopen for this coming school year. We’ve heard from the governors, the pediatricians, the parents, the education secretary, and the pr…




					mrsteacherlife.wordpress.com
				



We hear you pediatricians: _Kids don’t usually get severe symptoms. They are usually asymptomatic._ That is all well and good, but kids can still spread the virus to each other. They might not get sick, but they can take those germs home to their families. They can give those germs to their teachers, who can take it home to their families. Yes, we, as teachers, are used to being the sacrificial lambs. Yes, we protect our students and would take a bullet for them if necessary. We would give our lives to keep them safe when they are in our care. But I am not willing to expose myself to COVID and take COVID home to my family for the sake of having school in-person when that is completely preventable.

We hear you, governors: _wE aRe hAVinG a haRd tiMe mAkiNg dEcisiONs. _Yes, this is an ever-changing situation and we have all been keeping our fingers crossed, but COVID is not going away, cases are on the rise, the school year is approaching, and we need answers.

We hear you, Secretary of Education (“the first secretary of education with zero experience in public schools”): _Blah, blah, blah. _Please sit down.

We hear you, President: _These CDC guidelines are too safe. Make them less safe and easier and cheaper to follow. Open the schools or I will cut your funding. _The health and safety of this country’s children and teachers is more important than the economy. That should be obvious and not a political issue to be debated.

But what do I know? I’m just a teacher. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jul 12, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> Nobody Asked Me: A Teacher’s Opinion on School Reopening
> 
> 
> Everyone has an opinion about how and if schools should reopen for this coming school year. We’ve heard from the governors, the pediatricians, the parents, the education secretary, and the pr…
> ...


I think it is extremely unfair that teachers are being told they need to go back to work regardless, yet the Fed has provided an extra $600/week for those who are furloughed (by choice or by necessity) in order to help serve their families or keep themselves out of a high risk situation.  Just more hypocrisy in the overall handling by our elected officials.....ALL OF THEM.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 12, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> I think it is extremely unfair that teachers are being told they need to go back to work regardless, yet the Fed has provided an extra $600/week for those who are furloughed (by choice or by necessity) in order to help serve their families or keep themselves out of a high risk situation.  Just more hypocrisy in the overall handling by our elected officials.....ALL OF THEM.


I agree Kicker.  We need a new school system too.


----------



## gkmom (Jul 12, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> Nobody Asked Me: A Teacher’s Opinion on School Reopening
> 
> 
> Everyone has an opinion about how and if schools should reopen for this coming school year. We’ve heard from the governors, the pediatricians, the parents, the education secretary, and the pr…
> ...


LOVE THIS!!!


----------



## Grace T. (Jul 12, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> Nobody Asked Me: A Teacher’s Opinion on School Reopening
> 
> 
> Everyone has an opinion about how and if schools should reopen for this coming school year. We’ve heard from the governors, the pediatricians, the parents, the education secretary, and the pr…
> ...


The argument behind the article is basically "I'm scared and I don't want to go back until it's safe."  Even assuming we can get to "safe" by having a vaccine that work and that gets quickly deployed, here's the flaw in the thinking: lot's of people are being asked to do things which aren't safe either-- health care workers, supermarket workers, meat packing plant workers, the police, your aircon guy, your plumber, your hair dresser.  If it's not safe for a teacher to go back, it's not safe for them to go back either.  The argument logically leads to a position that we need to shut down everything (except maybe workers who do COVID, food, water, electricity and the police) and not force workers who are scared to go back to work.  Therefore, if you have plumbing that breaks down, you should be SOL, because it's selfish of you to ask a plumber to come to your house.  This is essentially an argument for perpetual lockdown because of the maxim that used to be expressed "women and children first".  Yes, children come before educators.  They should come before we open gyms and bars.  They come before your plumbing and airconditioning.  They come before your protests.  They should be at the head of the line, because they are the future and among the least vulnerable to the virus, but we are insisting on doing lasting, permanent and inequatable harm to them for the sake of older Americans.  That's just a backwards way of thinking about it.  If the schools aren't o.k., then none of it is....shut it all down and everyone use their best survival skills as the social order disintegrates around us after a year long lockdown....every person for themselves.


----------



## gkmom (Jul 12, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> The argument behind the article is basically "I'm scared and I don't want to go back until it's safe."  Even assuming we can get to "safe" by having a vaccine that work and that gets quickly deployed, here's the flaw in the thinking: lot's of people are being asked to do things which aren't safe either-- health care workers, supermarket workers, meat packing plant workers, the police, your aircon guy, your plumber, your hair dresser.  If it's not safe for a teacher to go back, it's not safe for them to go back either.  The argument logically leads to a position that we need to shut down everything (except maybe workers who do COVID, food, water, electricity and the police) and not force workers who are scared to go back to work.  Therefore, if you have plumbing that breaks down, you should be SOL, because it's selfish of you to ask a plumber to come to your house.  This is essentially an argument for perpetual lockdown because of the maxim that used to be expressed "women and children first".  Yes, children come before educators.  They should come before we open gyms and bars.  They come before your plumbing and airconditioning.  They come before your protests.  They should be at the head of the line, because they are the future and among the least vulnerable to the virus, but we are insisting on doing lasting, permanent and inequatable harm to them for the sake of older Americans.  That's just a backwards way of thinking about it.  If the schools aren't o.k., then none of it is....shut it all down and everyone use their best survival skills as the social order disintegrates around us after a year long lockdown....every person for themselves.


The issue with this argument is that you are not taking into account the fact that schools are gatherings of many,many people indoors in poor ventilated areas. And, for many hours. Social distancing is nearly impossible, as well as getting kids to wear masks. Yes,all of your other examples are dangerous as well. But they allow for safety precautions to be followed better than schools, with the exception of healthcare


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 12, 2020)

gkmom said:


> The issue with this argument is that you are not taking into account the fact that schools are gatherings of many,many people indoors in poor ventilated areas. And, for many hours. Social distancing is nearly impossible, as well as getting kids to wear masks. Yes,all of your other examples are dangerous as well. But they allow for safety precautions to be followed better than schools, with the exception of healthcare


I know a guy who owns a plumbing company in LA.  28 trucks and 20 plumbers.  That's a huge problem to have 8 trucks sitting.  He was able to get some PPP help and some deferments on a few truck payments from Allied but that is all over now.  You see, some plumbers he had were not doing well before the Corona health wise and they quit. Plumbers have it tough and they also come in all sizes and all different back grounds and underlying health issues.  I hear he might just BK and down size.  Got too big at the wrong time..  Good luck hiring someone to make $5,000 a month and risk brain damage and the unknowns of the corona bat virus from Wuhan when they can stay home for $4100 a month and live life and be safe.  Maybe pay the AC or plumbing company triple like hospitals?  My LA plumber says his customers are looking for a corona discount deal.  Hospitals get triple pay and teachers get paid, but in order for AC Teach to get paid, he has to risk his life to make a buck and others can stay cool in their nice  house where they work from.  Nice!!!


----------



## Grace T. (Jul 12, 2020)

gkmom said:


> The issue with this argument is that you are not taking into account the fact that schools are gatherings of many,many people indoors in poor ventilated areas. And, for many hours. Social distancing is nearly impossible, as well as getting kids to wear masks. Yes,all of your other examples are dangerous as well. But they allow for safety precautions to be followed better than schools, with the exception of healthcare


Errr...some of our biggest outbreaks have been in meat packing plants, the military and prisons.  So if that's the standard we shouldn't force people to work there, and the military should be furloughed.  Not to mention health care workers, who despite the PPE have been catching the virus in record amounts.  If the PPE doesn't keep the health worker safe, much less the plumber or aircon guy or contractor going into an infected person's house.  Meanwhile, we know that transmission from children is less substantial than adult-adult or adult-child.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 12, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Errr...some of our biggest outbreaks have been in meat packing plants, the military and prisons.  So if that's the standard we shouldn't force people to work there, and the military should be furloughed.  Not to mention health care workers, who despite the PPE have been catching the virus in record amounts.  If the PPE doesn't keep the health worker safe, much less the plumber or aircon guy or contractor going into an infected person's house.  Meanwhile, we know that transmission from children is less substantial than adult-adult or adult-child.


Time to shut it all down and re think all this.  No more games folks.  All or nothing at all.  Teachers, do you agree all professions are of equal importance and all professions have the same health concerns and in today's health scare all are equal?  Or is the dumb ac tech or plumber or trash man beneath the virus and they have to work because they didnt pay attention in class?  Should all the tradesman vote and say no more service?  No one to watch their kids to help you so your house is cool?  I see a lot selfishness going on and some who are milking this opportunity for selfish gain. Shameful shameful shameful and more shame.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 12, 2020)

This is classic and scary all in one.


----------



## dad4 (Jul 12, 2020)

Risk for a HS teacher and risk for a plumber are far different.

A HS teacher is exposed to 150 different people every day.  Those 150 people are themselves exposed to hundreds more people every day.

Nothing like going into the house of a family who have been sheltering in place.  50 such houses per month?  Still bad, but nothing like the HS.

Elementary is different.  Lower risk kids and fewer of them.


----------



## Mosafie (Jul 12, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Time to shut it all down and re think all this.  No more games folks.  All or nothing at all.  Teachers, do you agree all professions are of equal importance and all professions have the same health concerns and in today's health scare all are equal?  Or is the dumb ac tech or plumber or trash man beneath the virus and they have to work because they didnt pay attention in class?  Should all the tradesman vote and say no more service?  No one to watch their kids to help you so your house is cool?  I see a lot selfishness going on and some who are milking this opportunity for selfish gain. Shameful shameful shameful and more shame.



All professions are equal importance so why dont we step up and provide n95 masks and PPP to all the nation's teachers to face sneezing and coughing kids. We are asking them to be essential frontline workers. Each mask is $10 each teacher will need multiple masks a week. It costs at least $75000 to put in shields at each school for each kid. 

So how much money is everyone ready to contribute?

We should also put in legal and punitive penalties for parents who knowingly send a symptomatic child to school as they do in cold and flu season on a regular basis.

Plumbers now ask if someone is symptomatic or has been in prior weeks. Covid lives in sewage for over a week. They will either deny service or get fully gowned up in PPE and charge appropriately. 

Plumbers have a choice who they do business with. Teachers don't. Some irresponsible parent will send their sick kid to school. You can count on it.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 13, 2020)

Mosafie said:


> We should also put in legal and punitive penalties for parents who knowingly send a symptomatic child to school as they do in cold and flu season on a regular basis.
> 
> Plumbers now ask if someone is symptomatic or has been in prior weeks. *Covid lives in sewage for over a week.* They will either deny service or get fully gowned up in PPE and charge appropriately.
> 
> *Plumbers have a choice who they do business with. Teachers don't. *Some irresponsible parent will send their sick kid to school. You can count on it.


First off, your full of sh*t about covid living in sewer.  If that was the case, we all would be in big doo doo.  So keep your fear based BS out here newbie.  Plumbers and AC techs do not have a choice.  Are you serious?  Did the the religous baker have a choice?  No, all AC, electrical and plumbing companies have to serve everyone.

Plumbing dispatcher:  ABC plumbers, how can I make you smile today?

Customer:  All my toilets backed up and I have a big mess in my house

PD: Do you have Corona or do you know anyone WHO has it or had or might have or you suspect has or had it?  Tell the truth

Customer:  Well, my neighbor............................

PD:  Sorry, no service!!!


----------



## Eagle33 (Jul 13, 2020)

Mosafie said:


> Some irresponsible parent will send their sick kid to school. You can count on it.


Easy solution - take the temperature of every kid before school.


----------



## gkmom (Jul 13, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> Easy solution - take the temperature of every kid before school.


Not every case has a fever. Fevers also come and go. And, asymptomatic and presymptomatic people can spread the virus. So that solution won't work


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 13, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> Easy solution - take the temperature of every kid before school.


I have a way better solution and it's going to happen.  Let all kids and teachers become free agents.  Let charter schools flourish to compete with the government school system without threats and more threats of holding $$$$$ back like t is doing now.  Money talks!!!  Charter schools are the schools of the future.  How do we get rid of bad teachers if they have a job for life?  We need innovation in education big time, just like we do in youth sports and basically life.  This is going to be fantastic for the youth and parents.  The old school way of school is over!!!!  It's impossible to go back to the old school way of teaching because it's way too dangerous.  I mean that 100%!!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 13, 2020)

Mosafie said:


> All professions are equal importance so why dont we step up and provide n95 masks and PPP to all the nation's teachers to face sneezing and coughing kids. We are asking them to be essential frontline workers. Each mask is $10 each teacher will need multiple masks a week. It costs at least $75000 to put in shields at each school for each kid.
> 
> So how much money is everyone ready to contribute?
> 
> ...


No comprende


----------



## jpeter (Jul 13, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> Easy solution - take the temperature of every kid before school.


Our school district proposed that and masks before entry. With a thousand kids and two entrances will take a long time to get everyone in.  Parents would have to wait somewhere to make sure and parking becomes a problem. 

Not saying that its is not doable but there some challenges there, same with going to the restroom with distancing, washing hands, soap in dispenser. Just not enough quantity of them so kids will be in a long queue holding it to get to the restrooms or will need to also carry hand sanitizer.  Most schools are not equipped or have the staff to deal with the logistics.  Even keeping soap, supplies, or the restrooms clean pre-covid was a challenge.

Solutions can be found but there neither easy, quick, or cheap and cooperation and compliance are big challenges.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 13, 2020)

jpeter said:


> Our school district proposed that and masks before entry. With a thousand kids and two entrances will take a long time to get everyone in.  Parents would have to wait somewhere to make sure and parking becomes a problem.
> 
> Not saying that its is not doable but there some challenges there, same with going to the restroom with distancing, washing hands, soap in dispenser. Just not enough quantity of them so kids will be in a long queue holding it to get to the restrooms or will need to also carry hand sanitizer.  Most schools are not equipped or have the staff to deal with the logistics.  Even keeping soap, supplies, or the restrooms clean pre-covid was a challenge.
> 
> Solutions can be found but there neither easy, quick, or cheap and cooperation and compliance are big challenges.


Start over and innovate.  If their is something that needs fixing its this school system we throw all kids in.  I'm talking high school here folks,  We need to separate kids around 16.  16 is adult in the real world.  So many kids are being preached to and baby sat, and not taught.  It's becoming a political religion and it's just horrible.  This is all coming down and then we will rebuild.  Too dangerous JP and I mean too dangerous to get the virus.  50,000 New Yonkers are on charter school waiting lists as I speak and they can;t leave the government school.  why?  $1,000,000,000 reason why, that's why.  Free the children and give ALL parents a choice to shop around for the best school in town.  Let schools compete for the customers!!!!


----------



## Eagle33 (Jul 13, 2020)

jpeter said:


> Our school district proposed that and masks before entry. With a thousand kids and two entrances will take a long time to get everyone in.  Parents would have to wait somewhere to make sure and parking becomes a problem.
> 
> Not saying that its is not doable but there some challenges there, same with going to the restroom with distancing, washing hands, soap in dispenser. Just not enough quantity of them so kids will be in a long queue holding it to get to the restrooms or will need to also carry hand sanitizer.  Most schools are not equipped or have the staff to deal with the logistics.  Even keeping soap, supplies, or the restrooms clean pre-covid was a challenge.
> 
> Solutions can be found but there neither easy, quick, or cheap and cooperation and compliance are big challenges.


I completely agree, but rather than looking at negatives, it makes sense to look at positives and actually start working on what needs to be done.


----------



## chiefs (Jul 13, 2020)

Has anyone thought it's teachers' civic duty to show up to work, like all other deemed essential service workers? Folks don't let them fool you.


----------



## jpeter (Jul 13, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> I completely agree, but rather than looking at negatives, it makes sense to look at positives and actually start working on what needs to be done.


Yes that's why I participated and referenced the challenges that have been brought up. 

I even volunteer to help out with supplies and logistics in the mornings, if we all work together and pitch in it's doable but not easy and I don't think our school is going to be handle it without outside help.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 13, 2020)

chiefs said:


> Has anyone thought it's teachers' civic duty to show up to work, like all other deemed essential service workers? Folks don't let them fool you.


I know someone who is having options for his parents and it's not in Los Angeles.  LA is unified with their decisions of no fall in class school.  All online. Other districts let each local school principle decide.  So my pals plan is to have the healthy teachers teach the healthy student in person ((outside and other innovative new ways)) and those teachers with high risk or just dont feel safe teach online.  The same goes with parents and kids with high risk or just dont feel safe.  If your AC tech guy is over weight and has diabetes, plus eats super bad and drinks & smokes, he needs to find a new career or work inside and become a dispatcher dude instead.  Youth sports and really any profession works the same.


----------



## Eagle33 (Jul 13, 2020)

gkmom said:


> Not every case has a fever. Fevers also come and go. And, asymptomatic and presymptomatic people can spread the virus. So that solution won't work


Very interesting how you allow your kid to go to soccer practice when it's not allowed, but worry about schools.


----------



## Eagle33 (Jul 13, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I know someone who is having options for his parents and it's not in Los Angeles.  LA is unified with their decisions of no fall in class school.  All online. Other districts let each local school principle decide.  So my pals plan is to have the healthy teachers teach the healthy student in person ((outside and other innovative new ways)) and those teachers with high risk or just dont feel safe teach online.  The same goes with parents and kids with high risk or just dont feel safe.  If your AC tech guy is over weight and has diabetes, plus eats super bad and drinks & smokes, he needs to find a new career or work inside and become a dispatcher dude instead.  Youth sports and really any profession works the same.


My DD school just sent email that parents needs to send in their choice either to go 50/50 school/home or 100% online.


----------



## Eagle33 (Jul 13, 2020)

chiefs said:


> Has anyone thought it's teachers' civic duty to show up to work, like all other deemed essential service workers? Folks don't let them fool you.


That would be a good question to ask teacher's union, which by definition is a socialist organization.


----------



## tjinaz (Jul 13, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> That would be a good question to ask teacher's union, which by definition is a socialist organization.


That would be a good question.  When they are negotiating contracts they are the most important people in the world.. indispensable, but now.. seems like they aren't and this all can be done remotely and with less people.  Like many other things this Pandemic has exposed some truths as to what is "essential".


----------



## watfly (Jul 13, 2020)

chiefs said:


> Has anyone thought it's teachers' civic duty to show up to work, like all other deemed essential service workers? Folks don't let them fool you.


Unfortunately public schools in California are operated in the best interests of the teachers, and not to the children, due to the incredible political power of California's teachers' unions.  Like I said before the only one representing the kids are some noisy parents.  This is not to say that there aren't still very dedicated teachers out there, but its selfish for teachers to expect to go to the grocery store, Starbucks and the doctors office and get full service yet not provide service to our children.  Everyone else is expected to adapt, so should they.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 13, 2020)

watfly said:


> Unfortunately public schools in California are operated in the best interests of the teachers, and not to the children, due to the incredible political power of California's teachers' unions.  Like I said before the only one representing the kids are some noisy parents.  This is not to say that there aren't still very dedicated teachers out there, but its selfish for teachers to expect to go to the grocery store, Starbucks and the doctors office and get full service yet not provide service to our children.  Everyone else is expected to adapt, so should they.


I told my buddy in LA about what one of the newbies here told me about how he can refuse service to anyone he deems fit and can charge accordingly.  Price gauging is illegal in California.  He said to let everyone on here if you need a plumber in LA to PM me.  His prices are the same as they were before Corona and he would never take advantage of a customer because he can.  That is short term thinking ha said and a business killer, if you have to compete with other competitors.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 13, 2020)

I feel like this is all about something else and were stuck in the middle.  Parents, here is your future for a long long long long long time.


----------



## full90 (Jul 13, 2020)

I’m not vilifying teachers but the union organization is borderline criminal. We have family in education and their school was willing and able to adapt this past spring to provide more in person instruction for their higher needs kids. Unions prevented it. Newsom floated the idea of starting school mid summer in order to get more in person time before the fall/winter flu season hit. Unions wouldn’t even let the discussion get off the ground. Maybe it was a terrible idea but in a global pandemic at least have the conversation on what’s best for the kids.

Funny story: a few years ago the state of California wanted all schools to move to a year round model. They had the data that showed kids retention was higher, academic progress was higher, it is a financially better model, kids in need have more consistent eyes on them...by every metric it’s a better model than the antiquated summers off model. Unions wouldn’t even discuss it. Non starter. Teachers want their summer. How dare you even think of mandating this change. Etc etc. .

about 3 years after that the educators union of another state did a study that showed a year round model is actually preferable by teachers and had a few other metrics that showed it was beneficial to teachers. Guess who came marching to the California dept of Ed demanding talks to move California to a state wide year round model?
My brother in law who works for cal dept of Ed said everyone was like eff you guys. It was never about the kids and the education process. It’s ALL about money and union interests at all times. 

I get the need for unions but to have zero flexibility in contracts and discussions and game planning for meeting the needs of the kids is criminal.


----------



## BIGD (Jul 13, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> That would be a good question to ask teacher's union, which by definition is a socialist organization.


As is our police, fire fighters and military.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 13, 2020)

Watch what you say here unless you want to be a free thinker.  I want more adoptions and more choices for the kids when it comes to education.  I have always said that.  Teachers shaped me in many good ways and some not so good.  Its my job to use my little brain and figure out what suits me the best.  I want all good teachers to have a job just as much as I want all good cops to have a job.  I want all good teachers and cops taken care of and also the grocery store clerk and the ac tech dude.  Cops have to risk their life every day and risk catching corona.  Let's all come together and work on improvements.


----------



## gkmom (Jul 13, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> Very interesting how you allow your kid to go to soccer practice when it's not allowed, but worry about schools.


I'm actually not having my kid go to practice right now, but thanks for the judgement


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 13, 2020)

gkmom said:


> I'm actually not having my kid go to practice right now, but thanks for the judgement


I am guessing because Cal shut down sports is the reason vs suddenly you are worried your kid may get sick.

From the CDC website. 

Quote: "For children (0-17 years), cumulative COVID-19 hospitalization rates are much lower than cumulative influenza hospitalization rates at comparable time points* during recent influenza seasons."


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Jul 13, 2020)

Here’s an idea.  Keep school virtual but then open up the school in the afternoon for kids


watfly said:


> Unfortunately public schools in California are operated in the best interests of the teachers, and not to the children, due to the incredible political power of California's teachers' unions.  Like I said before the only one representing the kids are some noisy parents.  This is not to say that there aren't still very dedicated teachers out there, but its selfish for teachers to expect to go to the grocery store, Starbucks and the doctors office and get full service yet not provide service to our children.  Everyone else is expected to adapt, so should they.


Not all teachers want to teach remotely.  
By the way, it’s not in the best interest of the teachers.  They have to deal with kids with learning disabilities with very little help from the state and from the parents.   So many entitled parents that always blame the teachers and not their own kids.
You do realize that parents now recognize how difficult it is to teach their own kids with all this zoom training going on 

To me the answer is  to isolate those teachers that have health issues or at risk and they can take a small pay cut.  Use that money to hire new teachers or substitute teachers.   Most teachers do want to go back to work.  My daughter’s soccer team has 7 teachers and they all want to go back to work in a classroom.


----------



## Mosafie (Jul 13, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> Easy solution - take the temperature of every kid before school.


Doesnt work if a child was given tylenol or motrin to reduce fever before school. 

What happens if a child in line shows up with a fever. What do you do with the 30 kids exposed while waiting line with the sick kid.

It's a logistic nightmare. The bottom line there is no way to stop the virus spread unless the community come together and lower the total number if cases as they have in other countries .

Get the numbers down and people wont be afraid to teach, go to school, go out to eat, and live their normally. At this point it's out of control.


----------



## Kante (Jul 13, 2020)

A Record 5.4 Million Americans Have Lost Health Insurance, Study Finds (Published 2020)
					

California’s governor announced a sweeping rollback of the state’s reopening and Los Angeles and San Diego school districts will be online-only in the fall. Dr. Anthony Fauci returned to the White House.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 13, 2020)

Mosafie said:


> At this point it's out of control.


Out of control? Really? 

You are mixing up positive cases with deaths. 

The CDC is nice enough to put out data each week. Here is their chart showing deaths by age group. Notice a trend?


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 13, 2020)

Here is the CDC data showing deaths per week for Covid and other factors. 

The column in bold is covid deaths. Notice a trend?


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 13, 2020)

Kante said:


> A Record 5.4 Million Americans Have Lost Health Insurance, Study Finds (Published 2020)
> 
> 
> California’s governor announced a sweeping rollback of the state’s reopening and Los Angeles and San Diego school districts will be online-only in the fall. Dr. Anthony Fauci returned to the White House.
> ...


Hong kong is controlled by WHO again?  WHO is the King dude?  King Kong? BTW, I kneel to only one King and I did kneel on one knee to ask my girl friend to be my wife and she said "Oui."  Proposed on the Eiffel Tower so she had to say, "Oui Oui Oui" and we have two kids that I will die for so they have freedom.  Let's see how the next 90 days plays it


----------



## watfly (Jul 13, 2020)

Kante said:


> A Record 5.4 Million Americans Have Lost Health Insurance, Study Finds (Published 2020)
> 
> 
> California’s governor announced a sweeping rollback of the state’s reopening and Los Angeles and San Diego school districts will be online-only in the fall. Dr. Anthony Fauci returned to the White House.
> ...


That's f%@#ing criminal.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 13, 2020)

watfly said:


> That's f%@#ing criminal.


Game on for those 850,000 kids & parents!!!


----------



## lafalafa (Jul 13, 2020)

Gov. Newsom orders major reopening rollback in attempt to control rampant COVID-19 spread
					

Gov. Gavin Newsom ordered several sectors to once again shut down Monday amid an increasingly concerning coronavirus surge.




					abc7.com
				




Gov. Newsom orders major reopening rollback in attempt to control rampant COVID-19 spread


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Jul 13, 2020)

for teenagers alcohol and drug use  will begin to trend higher.  You watch more teenagers will begin to ignore zoom classroom and just hang out with their friends.     They should at least try to get the kids to practice sports in the afternoon at school.  Give them something to do and a chance to hang out with their friends.


----------



## Grace T. (Jul 13, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> for teenagers alcohol and drug use  will begin to trend higher.  You watch more teenagers will begin to ignore zoom classroom and just hang out with their friends.     They should at least try to get the kids to practice sports in the afternoon at school.  Give them something to do and a chance to hang out with their friends.


The missing portion is what are they going to do about grades.  If it's all online, not sure how you can keep honesty.  But if you pass/fail or grade protect them (not sure how you can grade protect without a baseline), yeah kids are smart...the non-honors/AP group of teenagers will check out.  The other question is how much learning is going to actually be live.

The elementary school students are so f----, particularly ESL families.  You're looking at a loss of over a year in language and math skills.


----------



## watfly (Jul 13, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Game on for those 850,000 kids & parents!!!


San Diego County 0-19 Total Hospitalizations (likely co-conditions) 43 or .005%
San Diego County 0-19 Deaths 0, or .00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000%

Spare me the whole spreader argument.  Show me evidence of any material outbreak of kids spreading it to adults.








						Yes, schools are closed, but the evidence still shows kids are unlikely to catch or spread coronavirus
					

Brunswick East Primary School and Keilor Views Primary School in Melbourne have temporarily shut down after children from both schools tested positive to COVID-19, while a confirmed case in a year 2 student led to the closure of Sydney's Lane Cove West Public School. A childcare center in the...




					medicalxpress.com
				












						Research Shows Students Falling Months Behind During Virus Disruptions (Published 2020)
					

The abrupt switch to remote learning wiped out academic gains for many students in America, and widened racial and economic gaps. Catching up in the fall won’t be easy.




					www.nytimes.com
				












						Why a Pediatric Group Is Pushing to Reopen Schools This Fall (Published 2020)
					

Guidelines from the American Academy of Pediatrics encourage “having students physically present in school.” Dr. Sean O’Leary, an author of that advice, explains why.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## tjinaz (Jul 13, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> for teenagers alcohol and drug use  will begin to trend higher.  You watch more teenagers will begin to ignore zoom classroom and just hang out with their friends.     They should at least try to get the kids to practice sports in the afternoon at school.  Give them something to do and a chance to hang out with their friends.


Ha.. when i first read that I was thinking the same for the parents.   Not easy being home with kids all day while trying to work.  God knows I'm drinking more now.


----------



## SoccerFan (Jul 13, 2020)

LAUSD—-Students will not  return to the classroom this Fall!








						L.A. Unified will not reopen campuses for start of school year amid coronavirus spike
					

Because of the spike in coronavirus cases, Los Angeles public school campuses will not reopen for classes Aug. 18 and will remain shut indefinitely.




					www.latimes.com


----------



## gkmom (Jul 13, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> I am guessing because Cal shut down sports is the reason vs suddenly you are worried your kid may get sick.
> 
> From the CDC website.
> 
> Quote: "For children (0-17 years), cumulative COVID-19 hospitalization rates are much lower than cumulative influenza hospitalization rates at comparable time points* during recent influenza seasons."


My kid and husband have pretty bad asthma. But thanks for the judgement


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 13, 2020)

tjinaz said:


> Ha.. when i first read that I was thinking the same for the parents.   Not easy being home with kids all day while trying to work.  God knows I'm drinking more now.


So how does that work for parents that have to go to work but have younger kids who shouldn't be home by themselves. 

Other countries are sending their kids back to school. 

But half of our country wants to hide out in their basement.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 13, 2020)

gkmom said:


> My kid and husband have pretty bad asthma. But thanks for the judgement


I am god on judgements. And if you 2 fall into the risk category stay home and keep your kid home. Don't advocate for the rest of us to have to do the same as you feel you need to do.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Jul 13, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> I am god on judgements. And if you 2 fall into the risk category stay home and keep your kid home. Don't advocate for the rest of us to have to do the same as you feel you need to do.


So, would you say you are a judgy god? ;-)


----------



## Eagle33 (Jul 13, 2020)

watfly said:


> San Diego County 0-19 Total Hospitalizations (likely co-conditions) 43 or .005%
> San Diego County 0-19 Deaths 0, or .00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000%
> 
> Spare me the whole spreader argument.  Show me evidence of any material outbreak of kids spreading it to adults.
> ...


Its a great example of how few dedicated adults can fuck up for the whole lot of kids.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 13, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> So, would you say you are a judgy god? ;-)


God? Nope. But I am certainly a good judge of reading data and seeing who is at risk. 

And positive cases have gone up rapidly and yet we are not seeing the corresponding spike in deaths that we say early on. 

The median age of those dying is still around 80. So we know who is at risk and who isn't. 

We know that if you are under 17 your risk is well under the flu. Up until 55 or so you are slightly elevated risk vs the flu. 80 plus AND with issues, you have a large risk factor. 

A sane strategy would be to devise a plan built around known risk factors vs pretending everything needs to be shut down and the reporting implying everyone is at risk when that is not the case.


----------



## gkmom (Jul 13, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> I am god on judgements. And if you 2 fall into the risk category stay home and keep your kid home. Don't advocate for the rest of us to have to do the same as you feel you need to do.


Can you remind me where I was advocating this? Because I never did. I stated that temperature checks at school entrance won't work because of logistical reasons. I never said for anyone to keep their kid home. Go fuck yourself


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 13, 2020)

gkmom said:


> Go fuck yourself


Touchy aren't we. 

If I confused you with another person my bad.


----------



## gkmom (Jul 13, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Touchy aren't we.
> 
> If I confused you with another person my bad.


it's pretty shitty to accuse someone whose kid is high risk of advocating for everyone else to have to suffer. This sucks for my son having to be extra careful while everyone else is out having fun. I would never wish that on other people, and it pissed me off that you accused me of doing so. But thanks for realizing you had me confused with someone else


----------



## Grace T. (Jul 13, 2020)

And all this on the same day a German study released in Saxony (which returned to school with full class sizes and local outbreaks in progress) says schools are not a major vector of transmission and kids may even serve as a break on the infection.








						German study finds no evidence coronavirus spreads in schools
					

Schools do not play a major role in spreading the coronavirus, according to the results of a German study released on Monday. The study, the largest carried out on schoolchildren and teachers in Germany, found traces of the virus in fewer than 1 per cent of teachers and children. Scientists from...




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## socalkdg (Jul 13, 2020)

gkmom said:


> My kid and husband have pretty bad asthma. But thanks for the judgement


Which is why home schooling is best for your family.   But give parents some options as it isn't best for other families.  I know about 10 teachers, about 6 want to go back, 4 don't.   So guess who teaches at the school, and who remotely teaches.   Give options to both the parents and the teachers.  

My kid just finished high school health class at home in 4 weeks.   Got an A.   Not sure though how much she learned because she would be learning while watching tv.   Hey, maybe she is a great multitasker.   Having said that I'd prefer that she gets some actual class time in as well.


----------



## Eagle33 (Jul 13, 2020)

gkmom said:


> Can you remind me where I was advocating this? Because I never did. I stated that temperature checks at school entrance won't work because of logistical reasons. I never said for anyone to keep their kid home. Go fuck yourself


It's really easy to say this won't work and that won't work without actually trying to make it work. I'm sure it will work with help of many parent volunteers who rather make it work than stay home with kids for another 6 month.


----------



## gkmom (Jul 13, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> Which is why home schooling is best for your family.   But give parents some options as it isn't best for other families.  I know about 10 teachers, about 6 want to go back, 4 don't.   So guess who teaches at the school, and who remotely teaches.   Give options to both the parents and the teachers.
> 
> My kid just finished high school health class at home in 4 weeks.   Got an A.   Not sure though how much she learned because she would be learning while watching tv.   Hey, maybe she is a great multitasker.   Having said that I'd prefer that she gets some actual class time in as well.


I'm all for options. Unfortunately my school district announced today everything will be online. Even though I would have had to make a very tough choice for my own child, I feel so bad for those who would have definitely wanted their child at school for whatever reason. It's not a choice for them anymore.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Jul 13, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> God? Nope. But I am certainly a good judge of reading data and seeing who is at risk.
> 
> And positive cases have gone up rapidly and yet we are not seeing the corresponding spike in deaths that we say early on.
> 
> ...


Just messing with your typo.

I'd like to think something creative could be accomplished. Here's a thought:
- Split teachers into two groups - those who are lower risk and willing to teach in class, classroom teachers, and the rest, online teachers
- Split kids the same way based on parent desires, school kids and home kids
- Have the online teachers teach the home kids
- If there are too many "school kids" for the teachers and space, rotate the school kids in with the classroom teachers
- If possible, have some outside playground or all purpose room for physical activity to keep more kids at school longer and allow parents to work. Have parent volunteers help supervise if needed.
- If one group of teachers has more work that the other, divide the paperwork up to even it out.

Unfortunately, when you have the union in LA demanding 14 days without a positive test case in the county as a requirement for returning to the classroom, you can pretty much count on nothing creative being accomplished.


----------



## Grace T. (Jul 13, 2020)

A little over the top, but grain of truth.....


----------



## tjinaz (Jul 13, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> Just messing with your typo.
> 
> I'd like to think something creative could be accomplished. Here's a thought:
> - Split teachers into two groups - those who are lower risk and willing to teach in class, classroom teachers, and the rest, online teachers
> ...


I like it.  Just like everything else one size does not fit all..  My kids normally go to school 5-6hrs a day.  Doing online courses they are "done" in less than 2hrs.  Not sure how much they are really learning and both are extremely anxious to go back.  They don't learn well online and are afraid they are getting behind.  I think your basic outline provides a good compromise but it makes too much sense for school boards and teachers unions to agree to.  Because.. after all.. its all about the children.. right?


----------



## Copa9 (Jul 13, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> The argument behind the article is basically "I'm scared and I don't want to go back until it's safe."  Even assuming we can get to "safe" by having a vaccine that work and that gets quickly deployed, here's the flaw in the thinking: lot's of people are being asked to do things which aren't safe either-- health care workers, supermarket workers, meat packing plant workers, the police, your aircon guy, your plumber, your hair dresser.  If it's not safe for a teacher to go back, it's not safe for them to go back either.  The argument logically leads to a position that we need to shut down everything (except maybe workers who do COVID, food, water, electricity and the police) and not force workers who are scared to go back to work.  Therefore, if you have plumbing that breaks down, you should be SOL, because it's selfish of you to ask a plumber to come to your house.  This is essentially an argument for perpetual lockdown because of the maxim that used to be expressed "women and children first".  Yes, children come before educators.  They should come before we open gyms and bars.  They come before your plumbing and airconditioning.  They come before your protests.  They should be at the head of the line, because they are the future and among the least vulnerable to the virus, but we are insisting on doing lasting, permanent and inequatable harm to them for the sake of older Americans.  That's just a backwards way of thinking about it.  If the schools aren't o.k., then none of it is....shut it all down and everyone use their best survival skills as the social order disintegrates around us after a year long lockdown....every person for themselves.


!
Well at least supermarket workers have a plastic barrier between them and the single customer. Then they sanitize. Health care workers have PPE, or should by now, meat plant workers are also separated by plastic barriers, police usually only face one person at a time when stopping cars etc, etc. and can distance themselves.  Step into my classroom, not a single window that opens, 32 desks with barely enough room to walk around, children packed in all day long, touching desks, pencil sharpeners, sinks, picking up things they drop on dirty floor, touching everything. I won't even discuss the bathrooms, but hey they can hold it all day long, right.  Maybe we get parents to volunteer and clean the bathroom after the six hundred children at my school use the four bathrooms. It is a totally different environment, it is a petri dish of germs. Or let's go outside in the 100 degree heat and teach all day, or during the Santa Ana Winds.  I can see that one now and hear the screams of joy as their papers are taken into the sky.  Yep that would be great. No one is asking for a permanent lock down.  We just want people to stop being stupid and selfish. We could have been there, we could have reopened, but hey, let's have a Memorial Day get together, let's have a July 4th bbq in the backyard with just a few friends and family,  let's protest the beaches being closed by screaming and yelling without masks, let's have a covid party to see who gets it first.  Let's go to the hairdresser's garage and get our hair done. Let's have our bible study group, let's have our choir practice, let's have a distance baby shower and pass the darling gifts around.  Let's go to a bar, let's not wear a mask I want my freedom, well guess what, we had a chance and blew it. By the way, a look at history shows that children have survived far worse during war time and have come out stronger and more resilient. If this is the worse thing children ever experience then they are truly blessed. Better treatments for the virus are coming and maybe just maybe some form of vaccine.


----------



## Copa9 (Jul 13, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Errr...some of our biggest outbreaks have been in meat packing plants, the military and prisons.  So if that's the standard we shouldn't force people to work there, and the military should be furloughed.  Not to mention health care workers, who despite the PPE have been catching the virus in record amounts.  If the PPE doesn't keep the health worker safe, much less the plumber or aircon guy or contractor going into an infected person's house.  Meanwhile, we know that transmission from children is less substantial than adult-adult or adult-child.


Military is doing pretty well. They have been able to quarantine and trace very effectively.  The reason health care workers are getting covid is because of the heavy viral load they are exposed to.


----------



## Copa9 (Jul 13, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> Very interesting how you allow your kid to go to soccer practice when it's not allowed, but worry about schools.


It's like comparing apples and oranges.


----------



## Copa9 (Jul 13, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> And all this on the same day a German study released in Saxony (which returned to school with full class sizes and local outbreaks in progress) says schools are not a major vector of transmission and kids may even serve as a break on the infection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If children are not a major vector of transmission in the first place,  how can they be a "break" in transmission just because they are in school for part of the day?


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 13, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> Unfortunately, when you have the union in LA demanding 14 days without a positive test case in the county as a requirement for returning to the classroom, you can pretty much count on nothing creative being accomplished.


That is going to be where it all breaks down. You are correct.


----------



## Grace T. (Jul 13, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> !
> Well at least supermarket workers have a plastic barrier between them and the single customer. Then they sanitize. Health care workers have PPE, or should by now, meat plant workers are also separated by plastic barriers, police usually only face one person at a time when stopping cars etc, etc. and can distance themselves.  Step into my classroom, not a single window that opens, 32 desks with barely enough room to walk around, children packed in all day long, touching desks, pencil sharpeners, sinks, picking up things they drop on dirty floor, touching everything. I won't even discuss the bathrooms, but hey they can hold it all day long, right.  Maybe we get parents to volunteer and clean the bathroom after the six hundred children at my school use the four bathrooms. It is a totally different environment, it is a petri dish of germs. Or let's go outside in the 100 degree heat and teach all day, or during the Santa Ana Winds.  I can see that one now and hear the screams of joy as their papers are taken into the sky.  Yep that would be great. No one is asking for a permanent lock down.  We just want people to stop being stupid and selfish. We could have been there, we could have reopened, but hey, let's have a Memorial Day get together, let's have a July 4th bbq in the backyard with just a few friends and family,  let's protest the beaches being closed by screaming and yelling without masks, let's have a covid party to see who gets it first.  Let's go to the hairdresser's garage and get our hair done. Let's have our bible study group, let's have our choir practice, let's have a distance baby shower and pass the darling gifts around.  Let's go to a bar, let's not wear a mask I want my freedom, well guess what, we had a chance and blew it. By the way, a look at history shows that children have survived far worse during war time and have come out stronger and more resilient. If this is the worse thing children ever experience then they are truly blessed. Better treatments for the virus are coming and maybe just maybe some form of vaccine.


I was going to say hey you have a valid point about people being "stupid and selfish" but I realized then you left the BLM/Antifa protests off your list, which destroys your credibility.  The fact that you mention one form of protest and ascribe bad behavior to them and you don't bring up the other just shows you are in it for the partisan game.  It would otherwise have been a valid position to have, even if one disagreed with it.

The fact that one of your justification is that "children have survived far worse during war time" and you believe that children come out stronger and more relisent from wars is scary.

I make it a policy not to insult people on these boards, but that you are an educator is concerning to me, to say the least.

p.s. not my study but I had the same question.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 13, 2020)

Attention California residents.  Uhaul is overwhelmed with rental reservations.  The sh*t hit the fan today and I'm not making this up.


----------



## Grace T. (Jul 13, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Attention California residents.  Uhaul is overwhelmed with rental reservations.  The sh*t hit the fan today and I'm not making this up.


I know.  I've been trying to get one.  Also everything up in NorCal or in the Tahoe area is already booked at this point and the prices they are asking for are completely outrageous.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 13, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Attention California residents.  Uhaul is overwhelmed with rental reservations.  The sh*t hit the fan today and I'm not making this up.


Just don't come to our state and vote for the same things that are now causing you to leave Cal. 

Break the cycle.


----------



## dean (Jul 13, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> I know.  I've been trying to get one.  Also everything up in NorCal or in the Tahoe area is already booked at this point and the prices they are asking for are completely outrageous.


I don't know how atypical this is. Back in 2004 when I was moving out-of-state, I had to drive from SoCal to Arizona to pick up a uhaul (early August). I think this happens in the summer sometimes... I couldn't find one anywhere in CA.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 13, 2020)

dean said:


> I don't know how atypical this is. Back in 2004 when I was moving out-of-state, I had to drive from SoCal to Arizona to pick up a uhaul (early August). I think this happens in the summer sometimes... I couldn't find one anywhere in CA.


Recently it has been common. Maybe not being able to get a Uhaul...but the rates. 

For instance look up rates from Cal to TX. And then compare rates from TX to Cal. 

There has been a large price differential for awhile.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 13, 2020)

Your working from home and make a good living.  You can work anywhere you want because you work from home.  If you work from home and watch two kids so mom can work too as a nurse, who the hell watches the kids?  Dummy, Dumb and Dumb Dumb didnt think all this through.  This is the family we are losing as I speak.  Good families who obey the laws and pay their taxes.  Bye bye nice family......


----------



## lafalafa (Jul 13, 2020)

On the lighter side



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=603079693980504


----------



## KJR (Jul 13, 2020)

I will not be available to debate anonymous people on this thread, but I would implore all concerned parents to _not_ get their COVID-19 data from youth soccer message boards.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 13, 2020)

KJR said:


> I will not be available to debate anonymous people on this thread, but I would implore all concerned parents to _not_ get their COVID-19 data from youth soccer message boards.


Fox?  CNN?  Teachers Union?  Health pros?  Uncle Chuck?  WHO do you recommend?  Please, help us and let's have a discussion, not a debate.  NO ONE KNOWS SQUAT!!!!


----------



## chiefs (Jul 13, 2020)

dean said:


> I don't know how atypical this is. Back in 2004 when I was moving out-of-state, I had to drive from SoCal to Arizona to pick up a uhaul (early August). I think this happens in the summer sometimes... I couldn't find one anywhere in CA.


Just recently getting vehicle smogged, and the place of business also doubles up as a UHAUL rental service.  They had ZERO vans on location, and said hundreds upon hundreds are looking for vans to get out of Calif (phone was ringing off the hook)....and that was a small store as well.. you can extrapolate from that....


----------



## Grace T. (Jul 13, 2020)

Hearing word Ventura County got pulled as well.  At least kiddo had another week of soccer...he was dressed for practice and is now a shivering mess behind is door room......well, we are definitely getting out now (already in advanced stage of planning) at least until it's decided if our private school will open.


----------



## SoccerFan (Jul 13, 2020)

San Diego Unified District—-students will not return to the classroom this Fall!









						San Diego Unified campuses to remain closed, classes online-only when school begins on Aug 31
					

The school district announced the decision on Monday in a joint statement with Los Angeles Unified school district.




					www.cbs8.com


----------



## lancer (Jul 13, 2020)

I doubt we will be seeing fall sports this year.  Anaheim UHSD announced they will continue with distance learnng in the fall.


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Jul 13, 2020)

KJR said:


> I will not be available to debate anonymous people on this thread, but I would implore all concerned parents to _not_ get their COVID-19 data from youth soccer message boards.


I don't think you need to worry about that.  Most people who are active in these threads have no intention of listening to other people's opinions.


----------



## Copa9 (Jul 14, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> I was going to say hey you have a valid point about people being "stupid and selfish" but I realized then you left the BLM/Antifa protests off your list, which destroys your credibility.  The fact that you mention one form of protest and ascribe bad behavior to them and you don't bring up the other just shows you are in it for the partisan game.  It would otherwise have been a valid position to have, even if one disagreed with it.
> 
> The fact that one of your justification is that "children have survived far worse during war time" and you believe that children come out stronger and more relisent from wars is scary.
> 
> ...


I mentioned the beaches because I saw it first hand.  Of course all the stupid and selfish people, including the Black Lives Matter protesters are involved as are all the stupid kids gathering in parking lots to get together at Ladera Middle School, and the McDonalds parking lot and the stupid parents who knowingly allowed it. Also the guy who told me he doesn't care when I offered him my just sanitized cart and he didn't have a face mask on (I was more than six feet away) , the idiot at the car wash sitting there with the mask under his mouth, all the idiots going into markets with their masks under their chin, all the people enjoying a meal at a restaurant but are drunk and laughing and almost yelling to be heard (I was told this by a family member). There are so many instances it is absolutely ridiculous.  There is really no surprise in what has happened. I mention the children because so many parents are freaking out thinking their children  can't handle this.  I have said before, if your child has a mental illness, is severely depressed, seek help.  Contact your school district, the county or a private medical provider and get your child the help he/she might need.  This virus is a monster but we will eventually have better treatments and maybe a vaccine. Some of the best minds in the world are working on it. In the mean time, put the mask on, social distance and wash your hands correctly.  Also, if you have a mental illness or are severely depressed seek help.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 14, 2020)

Mosafie said:


> Redirect Notice
> 
> 
> 
> They all wore masks. Socially distanced. They all got it. One died.


You know what that article didn't detail?

That she was in the very high risk category. CNN reported the following. 
"Kimberley Byrd started feeling unwell in June. She was prone to sinus infections, and also had asthma, diabetes and lupus."

Looking at the photos of her she is also rather overweight. 

She was generally speaking a very unhealthy person. 

The press played it as if...see going back to school is dangerous. And of course they get the husband to say...hey slow down there pardner...school is dangerous. We need to slow down. 

The reality was given her health issues her catching the virus and then passing away is not surprising.

You don't keep schools/biz/sports closed based on cases like this. 

People in this category should be staying at home.


----------



## whatithink (Jul 14, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> You know what that article didn't detail?
> 
> That she was in the very high risk category. CNN reported the following.
> "Kimberley Byrd started feeling unwell in June. She was prone to sinus infections, and also had asthma, diabetes and lupus."
> ...


You are correct, those at risk should stay away. So for teachers, that's a pretty big number, apparently

maybe 18%, https://www.edweek.org/ew/articles/2020/05/07/teachers-at-higher-risk-for-covid-19-worry.html

or 25%, https://www.kff.org/coronavirus-covid-19/issue-brief/how-many-teachers-are-at-risk-of-serious-illness-if-infected-with-coronavirus/

IDK which


----------



## chiefs (Jul 14, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> I mentioned the beaches because I saw it first hand.  Of course all the stupid and selfish people, including the Black Lives Matter protesters are involved as are all the stupid kids gathering in parking lots to get together at Ladera Middle School, and the McDonalds parking lot and the stupid parents who knowingly allowed it. Also the guy who told me he doesn't care when I offered him my just sanitized cart and he didn't have a face mask on (I was more than six feet away) , the idiot at the car wash sitting there with the mask under his mouth, all the idiots going into markets with their masks under their chin, all the people enjoying a meal at a restaurant but are drunk and laughing and almost yelling to be heard (I was told this by a family member). There are so many instances it is absolutely ridiculous.  There is really no surprise in what has happened. I mention the children because so many parents are freaking out thinking their children  can't handle this.  I have said before, if your child has a mental illness, is severely depressed, seek help.  Contact your school district, the county or a private medical provider and get your child the help he/she might need.  This virus is a monster but we will eventually have better treatments and maybe a vaccine. Some of the best minds in the world are working on it. In the mean time, put the mask on, social distance and wash your hands correctly.  Also, if you have a mental illness or are severely depressed seek help.


If it such a monster, what happened to the homeless people?  are they dying in the streets?  Also, is Newsom the only Governor in US history to lead over canceling Youth Sports and School? I think he is...easily could go down as a disaster for teenagers and parents.....


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 14, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> I mentioned the beaches because I saw it first hand.  Of course all the stupid and selfish people, including the Black Lives Matter protesters are involved as are all the* stupid kids* gathering in parking lots to get together at Ladera Middle School, and the McDonalds parking lot and the *stupid parents* who knowingly allowed it. Also the guy who told me he doesn't care when I offered him my just sanitized cart and he didn't have a face mask on (I was more than six feet away) , *the idiot* at the car wash sitting there with the mask under his mouth, all *the idiots* going into markets with their masks under their chin, all the people enjoying a meal at a restaurant but are drunk and laughing and almost yelling to be heard *(I was told this by a family member)*. There are so many instances it is *absolutely ridiculous. * There is really no surprise in what has happened. I mention the children because *so many parents are freaking out thinking their children  can't handle this*.  *I have said before, if your child has a mental illness, is severely depressed, seek help*.  Contact your school district, the county or a private medical provider and get your child the help he/she might need. * This virus is a monster* but we will eventually have better treatments and* maybe a vaccine.* Some of the *best minds in the world are working on it.* In the mean time,* put the mask on,* social distance and wash your hands correctly.  *Also, if you have a mental illness or are severely depressed seek help.*


OC Facts!!!!
Thank you for the public safety announcement Copa.  Attention all those in Ladera Ranch and anywhere now.  The Copa police is out in force to look for any idiot kids and their stupid parents.  Her family memebers will report back to Copa so Copa and let us know about the monster virus. Let's look at the Death Math ((DM) in OC.  The news on *death from Covid* is excellent folks!!!  The fact is, we dont get the info yet but we will soon.

85 and older: 32% (134)
75-84: 26% (112)
65-74: 18% (75)
55-64: 13% (53)
45-54: 8% (34)
35-44: 2% (10)
25-34: 1% (5)
18-24: >1% (1)
0-17: 0%

424 deaths in OC as of July 13th.  321 over 65 and of those 321, 212 were in a nursing home.  103 deaths that had Covid when they died.  Copa or Keepermommy or any mommy or Dr, how many of the 103 deaths died because they got Covid and they were perfectly healthy?  How many of those came in from something else and then died?  I need numbers to help my brain make decisions.....


----------



## chiefs (Jul 14, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> OC Facts!!!!
> Thank you for the public safety announcement Copa.  Attention all those in Ladera Ranch and anywhere now.  The Copa police is out in force to look for any idiot kids and their stupid parents.  Her family memebers will report back to Copa so Copa and let us know about the monster virus. Let's look at the Death Math ((DM) in OC.  The news on *death from Covid* is excellent folks!!!  The fact is, we dont get the info yet but we will soon.
> 
> 85 and older: 32% (134)
> ...


Each and every day with common sense science data, we all can see that this is about the election, ALL POLITICS!


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 14, 2020)

whatithink said:


> You are correct, those at risk should stay away. So for teachers, that's a pretty big number, apparently
> 
> maybe 18%, https://www.edweek.org/ew/articles/2020/05/07/teachers-at-higher-risk-for-covid-19-worry.html
> 
> ...


So have the 18% or 25% do online courses for those parents who don't want/need/scared/whatever...put their children in a live class.

Instead of having people say impossible...kids cant go back to school. Look at data and set up a plan that works for various groups.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 14, 2020)

OC Board of Education voted to open up last night but they have zero say.  My dd school sent out email today that said they will follow the health pros of Cali and not board of Ed.  We will respect the guidelines.


----------



## jpeter (Jul 14, 2020)

O.C. Board of Education approves recommendation to reopen schools without masks or increased social distancing








						O.C. Board of Education approves recommendation to reopen schools without masks or increased social distancing
					

Orange County education leaders voted 4 to 1 Monday evening to approve recommendations for reopening schools in the fall that do not include the mandatory use of masks for students or increased soc…



					ktla.com
				




Interested I don't know if the school districts will follow the recommendation, do they have choices or how do things work in OC?  Making no judgements either way just curious more than anything.


----------



## Technician72 (Jul 14, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> OC Board of Education voted to open up last night but they have zero say.  My dd school sent out email today that said they will follow the health pros of Cali and not board of Ed.  We will respect the guidelines.


Similar for us, Diocese of San Bernardino for my daughter's Private High School has outlined and voted to open with guidelines modeled after CDC recommendations, but will wait word from San Bernardino County Office of Public Health approval. I anticipate they will start back up with distance learning for the Fall.


----------



## watfly (Jul 14, 2020)

jpeter said:


> O.C. Board of Education approves recommendation to reopen schools without masks or increased social distancing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


School districts individual "choice" based upon what the teachers' union will allow, and/or barter for.


----------



## Eagle33 (Jul 14, 2020)

jpeter said:


> O.C. Board of Education approves recommendation to reopen schools without masks or increased social distancing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I sure hope OC have a choice and will make it right for the kids. At least until Nov 3rd. we still live in a free country.


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Jul 14, 2020)

jpeter said:


> O.C. Board of Education approves recommendation to reopen schools without masks or increased social distancing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From the OC Register:  "*The board has no power*_ to direct any of Orange County’s 27 school districts to follow its guidelines, which are in direct opposition to those issued by the Orange County Department of Education, state public health officials and others."_

Frankly I'm quite confused on what the purpose of last night's meeting was.  My school district had to clarify publicly today that they will not be following last night's non-binding recommendations.


----------



## whatithink (Jul 14, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> So have the 18% or 25% do online courses for those parents who don't want/need/scared/whatever...put their children in a live class.
> 
> Instead of having people say impossible...kids cant go back to school. Look at data and set up a plan that works for various groups.


I most definitely want my kids back in school in the fall. But we can't be simplistic about it. We need a plan. My point was that its less about the risk to the kids and more about the risk to the adults (teachers and all the support staff) - aside from any indirect risks.

The most infuriating thing, to me, about this is the clear lack of leadership from the White House, through Congress and through the States. There is nothing but bumbling and reacting, inconsistency and lack of thought.

The number of teachers at risk and what they teach will differ from school to school. Each school should self assess, roll it up to their district, roll it up to their state and someone can then start to formulate a clear plan of action with all the resources available to them (in that state). That should have started in March for the next school year.


----------



## Copa9 (Jul 14, 2020)

chiefs said:


> If it such a monster, what happened to the homeless people?  are they dying in the streets?  Also, is Newsom the only Governor in US history to lead over canceling Youth Sports and School? I think he is...easily could go down as a disaster for teenagers and parents.....


The homeless population is in most cases, being housed in hotels, motels.  Those who don't want to go have been given tents, hand sanitizer, soap and water and are being checked on.  A lot of the homeless don't socialize as much as the general public.  You don't see the homeless in gyms, hair salons, restaurants, bars, museums, movies, markets, car washes, barber shops, at protests,  nail salons, should I go on?


----------



## Copa9 (Jul 14, 2020)

whatithink said:


> I most definitely want my kids back in school in the fall. But we can't be simplistic about it. We need a plan. My point was that its less about the risk to the kids and more about the risk to the adults (teachers and all the support staff) - aside from any indirect risks.
> 
> The most infuriating thing, to me, about this is the clear lack of leadership from the White House, through Congress and through the States. There is nothing but bumbling and reacting, inconsistency and lack of thought.
> 
> The number of teachers at risk and what they teach will differ from school to school. Each school should self assess, roll it up to their district, roll it up to their state and someone can then start to formulate a clear plan of action with all the resources available to them (in that state). That should have started in March for the next school year.


The situation in March was a totally unexpected event.  Nobody was prepared for what happened.  Point in fact most school districts started working on a plan for the fall, surveying parents, teachers, staff, health officials when the shut down occurred. Teacher groups have been working all summer to establish better options, structured, consistent curriculum and mechanisms for accountability, grading and attendance for distant learners. Everyone hoped we would be in a better position by the opening of school in August. Districts are trying to do what is safe for children, teachers and staff and at the same time keep parents happy, health officials informed and parents with options where possible. LAUSD is unique in that it  has about 600,000 students spanning 720 square miles, with over 57 different languages being spoken by students. Anyone who thinks their task is easy is, to be blunt, stupid and uninformed. Parents have some difficult decisions to make but it looks like there will be options at most school districts. Nobody wants this virus, and in fact I agree with you in that from the start the White House completely and totally mishandled everything.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jul 14, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> The homeless population is in most cases, being housed in hotels, motels.  Those who don't want to go have been given tents, hand sanitizer, soap and water and are being checked on.  A lot of the homeless don't socialize as much as the general public.  You don't see the homeless in gyms, hair salons, restaurants, bars, museums, movies, markets, car washes, barber shops, at protests,  nail salons, should I go on?


I work in DTLA, so say they don’t socialize is a gross understatement to be honest. No they aren’t in bars, but they are in communities and wonder throughout their areas visiting each other, sharing needles, cigarettes and booze. I see it everyday.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 14, 2020)

jpeter said:


> Yes that's why I participated and referenced the challenges that have been brought up.
> 
> I even volunteer to help out with supplies and logistics in the mornings, if we all work together and pitch in it's doable but not easy and I don't think our school is going to be handle it without outside help.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 14, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I told my buddy in LA about what one of the newbies here told me about how he can refuse service to anyone he deems fit and can charge accordingly.  Price gauging is illegal in California.  He said to let everyone on here if you need a plumber in LA to PM me.  His prices are the same as they were before Corona and he would never take advantage of a customer because he can.  That is short term thinking ha said and a business killer, if you have to compete with other competitors.


With so many buddies why the hell are you here?


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 14, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> With so many buddies why the hell are you here?


I cant see them and most came from my religious days in church.  I have friends from my naughty days, church days and my free thinker days.  I came here to share my feelings and they come with personal life stories.  Plus, I love all of you.  i do not want problems and violence.  i love EOTL, Messy, Outlaw, you and all the whole gang.  Fact is back and so is Lastman.  I was super competitive but I really do care that kids don;t get messed over by selfish adults.  Were all back where it started a year ago when i came on here.  I also forgive all of you.  I hope you can forgive me too.  I love you all!!!  Chase the light and be the light.  Darkness is not happy as we can all see.


----------



## Grace T. (Jul 14, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> The situation in March was a totally unexpected event.  Nobody was prepared for what happened.


That's what happened in the majority of cases, but I note that's not true in the minority.  I picked up on what was going to happen in mid February (got clued in by one of the private schools my son was applying to when the question came up from a parent, and I called a doctor at work the next day)....the next day (the same day I cancelled our spring break trip) I demanded a meeting with DYS's principal and we had a plan in place ready to go....I missed the school closures by 4 days but it was enough to push up our time table so we only missed 1 day of instruction.  Of the private middle schools my son applied to 2/3 were ready to go day 1 and one's rollout was shaky and the plan needed to be adjusted at spring break but they were on top of it and off and running (my alma matter, a Catholic school, still was planning a welcome reception the day before the schools shut down).  Las Virgenes Unified School District was also prepared and off and running. Our local public school district (despite my having tipped them and was ignored and despite the CDC warning) had no plan in place.  Then for weeks they said they couldn't offer instruction because of equality concerns and the government hadn't given them an instructions on how to handle IEPs and ESL (following the theme of experts lying to us to keep us in line).

So it's not like you couldn't see this coming.  People did.  If you are going to hold Trump to account for the horrible response, you have to equally hold the school and state leadership to account, because the CDC was issuing warning signals about this and it was enough for some people to put together plans relatively quickly.  The statement nobody was prepared for what happened is patently on its face false.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 14, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> That's what happened in the majority of cases, but I note that's not true in the minority.  I picked up on what was going to happen in mid February (got clued in by one of the private schools my son was applying to when the question came up from a parent, and I called a doctor at work the next day)....the next day (the same day I cancelled our spring break trip) I demanded a meeting with DYS's principal and we had a plan in place ready to go....I missed the school closures by 4 days but it was enough to push up our time table so we only missed 1 day of instruction.  Of the private middle schools my son applied to 2/3 were ready to go day 1 and one's rollout was shaky and the plan needed to be adjusted at spring break but they were on top of it and off and running (my alma matter, a Catholic school, still was planning a welcome reception the day before the schools shut down).  Las Virgenes Unified School District was also prepared and off and running. Our local public school district (despite my having tipped them and was ignored and despite the CDC warning) had no plan in place.  Then for weeks they said they couldn't offer instruction because of equality concerns and the government hadn't given them an instructions on how to handle IEPs and ESL (following the theme of experts lying to us to keep us in line).
> 
> So it's not like you couldn't see this coming.  People did.  If you are going to hold Trump to account for the horrible response, you have to equally hold the school and state leadership to account, because the CDC was issuing warning signals about this and it was enough for some people to put together plans relatively quickly.  The statement nobody was prepared for what happened is patently on its face false.


Every business owner I know ((I know a few Sherrif)) had to figure out how to open.  X here and X there and then open.  Wear a mask and innovate.  I know many schools that had a plan and I know some unified ones who had a different plan all along.  It's simple is as simple is.......


----------



## Emma (Jul 15, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> That's what happened in the majority of cases, but I note that's not true in the minority.  I picked up on what was going to happen in mid February (got clued in by one of the private schools my son was applying to when the question came up from a parent, and I called a doctor at work the next day)....the next day (the same day I cancelled our spring break trip) I demanded a meeting with DYS's principal and we had a plan in place ready to go....I missed the school closures by 4 days but it was enough to push up our time table so we only missed 1 day of instruction.  Of the private middle schools my son applied to 2/3 were ready to go day 1 and one's rollout was shaky and the plan needed to be adjusted at spring break but they were on top of it and off and running (my alma matter, a Catholic school, still was planning a welcome reception the day before the schools shut down).  Las Virgenes Unified School District was also prepared and off and running. Our local public school district (despite my having tipped them and was ignored and despite the CDC warning) had no plan in place.  Then for weeks they said they couldn't offer instruction because of equality concerns and the government hadn't given them an instructions on how to handle IEPs and ESL (following the theme of experts lying to us to keep us in line).
> 
> So it's not like you couldn't see this coming.  People did.  If you are going to hold Trump to account for the horrible response, you have to equally hold the school and state leadership to account, because the CDC was issuing warning signals about this and it was enough for some people to put together plans relatively quickly.  The statement nobody was prepared for what happened is patently on its face false.


As we prepare to go into the fall semester, we are looking for ways to improve our children's education through distance learning as this seems to be the only choice.  Although our schools and teachers put lots of efforts forwards, I didn't see great results.  They are looking for feedback as to how to improve in order to better assist students.  What are your schools doing that is making it successful in the distance learning program for junior high and high school students?


----------



## timbuck (Jul 15, 2020)

I think I have a new business model.
I am going to set up a big screen at our local park.  Kids can bring their own chair and do their school work at the park.  I'll mark off 6 foot boundaries in each direction.  $10 per kid, per day.

Then as soon as the session has ended, all of the kids can pile into a car and go to a restaurant for lunch together.  I bet I could even get a discount and/or kickback from local restaurants for suggesting kids eat there.


----------



## socalkdg (Jul 15, 2020)

Our company never quit working as we make parts for a lot of different industries, including for medical beds and ventilators.   We staggered our start times, have 5 different lunch hours,  two people per table with distance between them all at lunch, keep 6 ft minimum distance work spaces, require masks when inside of that (most people wear them all day).  Added a number of hand sanitizing stations, kept departments from mingling with other departments when possible.  Added full time janitor to clean lunch areas, restrooms, etc.  Also allowed a few to work from home where possible.    When someone starts feeling ill they go home,  out 2 weeks,  get tested, test and sick leave paid by company.   Sadly due to the slow down of the economy we have laid off 10% of the work force and cut hours down to 7 instead of 8.   But we figure out a way to keep going.  

I really felt they could have made it safe for teachers and have students show up at school if parents wanted them to go to school.


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Jul 15, 2020)

Emma said:


> As we prepare to go into the fall semester, we are looking for ways to improve our children's education through distance learning as this seems to be the only choice.  Although our schools and teachers put lots of efforts forwards, I didn't see great results.  They are looking for feedback as to how to improve in order to better assist students.  What are your schools doing that is making it successful in the distance learning program for junior high and high school students?


I don't have all the answers, but I can share what worked extremely well for one of our kids.  It really came down to discipline from both the kids and the teachers.  When you work or study from home, you invariably slack off just a bit (speaking for myself).  So the more "routines" you have the better.  This is what my kid's elementary school teacher did during spring:

-She makes the kids wake up and meet at 8am everyday
-During every zoom session, everyone's camera needs to be on.  No voice-only call in your pajamas
-The 8am session runs for 90 minutes.  The class is then broken up into two groups.  Group 1 starts at 9:30am while group 2 starts at 11am.  Each group works on a daily assignment while the other group is in session.
-In the afternoon, the whole class meets together again and finishes at 2:45pm, just like in-person school.
-There is homework and a requirement to read 60 to 90 minutes every night.

Both my kid and the teacher did more work online than in-person learning.  In comparison, my neighbors' kid with a different teacher finished everything within one hour each day.  But that's nothing new.  Whether it's online or in-person, if you are fortunate enough to get a good teacher, it's all good.

Best of luck.


----------



## Grace T. (Jul 15, 2020)

Messi>CR7 said:


> I don't have all the answers, but I can share what worked extremely well for one of our kids.  It really came down to discipline from both the kids and the teachers.  When you work or study from home, you invariably slack off just a bit (speaking for myself).  So the more "routines" you have the better.  This is what my kid's elementary school teacher did during spring:
> 
> -She makes the kids wake up and meet at 8am everyday
> -During every zoom session, everyone's camera needs to be on.  No voice-only call in your pajamas
> ...


This is similar to what my kid's private school did (didn't need to break into groups because there were only 18 kids in the class).  If anything, he pulled in a longer day.  Our public schools though a good 25% of middle schoolers had no in person instruction whatsoever....just sent home busy work and an hour of office hours.  The issue is the schools don't seem to have the power to order the unions to do even live online instruction nor have they rolled out the training to do so, setting up a trainwreck for the fall.


----------



## MamaBear5 (Jul 15, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> This is similar to what my kid's private school did (didn't need to break into groups because there were only 18 kids in the class).  If anything, he pulled in a longer day.  Our public schools though a good 25% of middle schoolers had no in person instruction whatsoever....just sent home busy work and an hour of office hours.  The issue is the schools don't seem to have the power to order the unions to do even live online instruction nor have they rolled out the training to do so, setting up a trainwreck for the fall.



The real problem was that teachers were told we could not hold synchronous online courses. Students were also not held accountable for the learning or the work (do no harm grading promise). If teachers did try to hold students accountable then the kids came up with excuses....working, no internet, had to watch the kids. Some learned, some did not. Some teachers gave up. Can you blame them?

Things will hopefully be better. Students will be held accountable. Teachers will be held accountable. The good teachers are already working hours a day to make it better.


----------



## Grace T. (Jul 15, 2020)

MamaBear5 said:


> The real problem was that teachers were told we could not hold synchronous online courses. Students were also not held accountable for the learning or the work (do no harm grading promise). If teachers did try to hold students accountable then the kids came up with excuses....working, no internet, had to watch the kids. Some learned, some did not. Some teachers gave up. Can you blame them?
> 
> Things will hopefully be better. Students will be held accountable. Teachers will be held accountable. The good teachers are already working hours a day to make it better.


Doubt they will.  The next hill the union will die on will be grade equity (if kids are 3 to room in a 1 room apartment, how can you hold them to account?) as well as teacher accountability (we got no training even though it's already July, because there aren't enough online learning "experts" to go around),  Even in our private school DYS was constantly complaining about 2 girls in his class that whenever they were called on their internet mysterously went out.  Also there's very little you can do to police exams.


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Jul 15, 2020)

At least one school district in OC is giving parents options.  Irvine USD just announced they will have three options for Elementary (virtual, hybrid, traditional), two options for middle/high schools (virtual and hybrid), and traditional for special ed for all ages.

A school bus will also take you straight to the OCGP afterward for soccer practices.   J/K


----------



## timbuck (Jul 15, 2020)

Work from home and school at home is not an easy combination.
I work from home, but will typically meet with client around So Cal several times per week.  From San Diego to LA.  Haven't been to an in-person meeting since mid-February
My wife works from home and would travel overnight a bit.  She will also typically have calls/meetings late due to working with people in Europe and Asia. She's not been to an in-person meeting since mid-February
When kids where in school- we figured out a way to get them to school and to try and be home for them after school.  Those 7 hours while it was just the 2 of us in the house were productive work hours.  
Then the kids would get home - 1 would have soccer practice and the other would be home.  The next day 1 had dance, while the other was home.  While they were home, my wife or I could help with homework.  It was a bit hectic, but manageable.  And we could get a tutor when too busy or the HS math homework was beyond our capabilities.
When everyone got sent home from school in March - it was complete mayhem around the house. 
"Mom, my 8:30 am zoom call isn't working."(While I'm on a call with a customer)
 "What's wrong with our internet?"(While I'm talking with my boss)
 "My computer isn't charged." (While I'm in the middle of writing a proposal)
  "It's time for lunch. Can you get my sandwich?" (While I'm scrambling to close a deal that determines how much we can afford to eat next month)
I understand that these are 1st world problems and it can be much, much worse.

I can't imagine how hard it would be for a single parent home or a home with more children in it.  Let alone not having access to proper technology.  Or living in a house with less rooms than you have people


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Jul 15, 2020)

timbuck said:


> Work from home and school at home is not an easy combination.
> I work from home, but will typically meet with client around So Cal several times per week.  From San Diego to LA.  Haven't been to an in-person meeting since mid-February
> My wife works from home and would travel overnight a bit.  She will also typically have calls/meetings late due to working with people in Europe and Asia. She's not been to an in-person meeting since mid-February
> When kids where in school- we figured out a way to get them to school and to try and be home for them after school.  Those 7 hours while it was just the 2 of us in the house were productive work hours.
> ...


You need to go to a nearby hotel and steal one of those Do Not Disturb hanger.  I use that in my home office whenever I'm on a call, and kids know not to bother me when the sign is up.


----------



## Emma (Jul 15, 2020)

Messi>CR7 said:


> You need to go to a nearby hotel and steal one of those Do Not Disturb hanger.  I use that in my home office whenever I'm on a call, and kids know not to bother me when the sign is up.


You have better children or you raised them better.  We have a door closed/open policy and it's not working.  We also breed strong voice box children.

How are the teachers retaining attention or getting children engaged during zooms for 3-4 hour sessions?


----------



## Grace T. (Jul 15, 2020)

Emma said:


> How are the teachers retaining attention or getting children engaged during zooms for 3-4 hour sessions?


They aren't.  Even in my kid's high performing elementary school, in a class where 1/2 the children are gifted and the other 1/2 the kids are at least above average intelligence and 4 of the kids where regularly sent to CLC or Kumon after school for more schooling after regular school days, the teachers had a hard time.  My son brought home the math medal this year....before the lockdowns he was ranked 4th in his class even though he was pulling an A (but barely).....his explanation for why he got the math medal: "I didn't give my teacher any crap and I paid attention all the time".  Given he's ADHD, I couldn't have been prouder.

The parents at our school rebelled about 2 weeks in that the kids were doing too much....a few of them on top of the homework and the lockdown stress apparently broke down.


----------



## Kante (Jul 15, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> They aren't.  Even in my kid's high performing elementary school, in a class where 1/2 the children are gifted and the other 1/2 the kids are at least above average intelligence and 4 of the kids where regularly sent to CLC or Kumon after school for more schooling after regular school days, the teachers had a hard time.  My son brought home the math medal this year....before the lockdowns he was ranked 4th in his class even though he was pulling an A (but barely).....his explanation for why he got the math medal: "I didn't give my teacher any crap and I paid attention all the time".  Given he's ADHD, I couldn't have been prouder.
> 
> The parents at our school rebelled about 2 weeks in that the kids were doing too much....a few of them on top of the homework and the lockdown stress apparently broke down.


Grace T., Quick question. My wife works w/ ADHD kid and she thinks she's noticed those guys generally doing better working remote than when they were in class. Have noticed the same - or not so much - with your dude?


----------



## Grace T. (Jul 15, 2020)

Kante said:


> Grace T., Quick question. My wife works w/ ADHD kid and she thinks she's noticed those guys generally doing better working remote than when they were in class. Have noticed the same - or not so much - with your dude?


I actually think there's something to this.  My son and his girlfriend are both ADHD.  He's normally on a non-stimulant, with a stimulant boast for school only.   During remote he didn't need the stimulant.  His girlfriend was going into things ranked 3rd in the class.  Based on her 4th quarter grades she finished valedictorian.   The kid that occupied the top spot is incredibly smart (9 and 8s on his ISEE) but I believe is autistic.  He had a horrible time with the remote learning and lost out on both valedictorian and the math medal.  However, my son's bestie is also ADHD and in his school in our local public school system there was no live classes (only busy work and 1 hour face to face with the English and Math teachers)...but for grade protection he would have failed and the teacher reamed out my friend...blaming his performance on his parents for not stepping up during the emergency (both of whom work) and not taking their kid's school work seriously (it ended in a shouting match with the teacher and was fought out in our local paper through a series of letters to the editor).

The key is whether they can self-regulate and turn the assignments in on time (my son's case....he actually owes that discipline to his GK training), or whether their parents or teacher are there to push and regulate them (the girlfriend's case).


----------



## Emma (Jul 15, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> They aren't.  Even in my kid's high performing elementary school, in a class where 1/2 the children are gifted and the other 1/2 the kids are at least above average intelligence and 4 of the kids where regularly sent to CLC or Kumon after school for more schooling after regular school days, the teachers had a hard time.  My son brought home the math medal this year....before the lockdowns he was ranked 4th in his class even though he was pulling an A (but barely).....his explanation for why he got the math medal: "I didn't give my teacher any crap and I paid attention all the time".  Given he's ADHD, I couldn't have been prouder.
> 
> The parents at our school rebelled about 2 weeks in that the kids were doing too much....a few of them on top of the homework and the lockdown stress apparently broke down.


We were relaxed the first few weeks bc we understood the change was dramatic and would have emotional implications the children would be unaware of until it manifested itself elsewhere, but even after, it didn't appear that they were learning as much or close to the same level as before.  Even with the significant amount of zoom time and attention, do you see your son learning more during distance learning?  Or are you supplementing his education in other ways to improve it? Trying to make the best out of this situation for the kids emotionally and educationally.


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Jul 15, 2020)

Emma said:


> How are the teachers retaining attention or getting children engaged during zooms for 3-4 hour sessions?


I'm not sure actually, so I asked my DD.  She gave me three examples of what her teacher did:
-She actually gives out unofficial grades even though school does not require them
-She randomly calls on people to answer questions.  She doesn't believe in raise-your-hand-if-you-know-the-answer.  It's a lot of pressure when you're on the laptop screens of 32 kids and don't know the answer.
-Every kid has to do two short video presentations each week on the topic learned.  One pre-recorded, and one live

In short, what do you do with kids that are lollygaggers?  You scare them (Bull Durham).


----------



## Grace T. (Jul 15, 2020)

Emma said:


> We were relaxed the first few weeks bc we understood the change was dramatic and would have emotional implications the children would be unaware of until it manifested itself elsewhere, but even after, it didn't appear that they were learning as much or close to the same level as before.  Even with the significant amount of zoom time and attention, do you see your son learning more during distance learning?  Or are you supplementing his education in other ways to improve it? Trying to make the best out of this situation for the kids emotionally and educationally.


I didn't really layer anything on top of it because at our private school the online stuff was much more intense than even the in person stuff.  He's also a very high e and struggled when things were really shut down-- the only thing that kept him going was his GK training continued during the lockdown (one week he couldn't take him and he broke down into a red hot mess which wasn't matched until last Monday when he got word team practices were suspended).  Honestly it was just the GK stuff and his remote drum lessons that kept him going or he would have seriously cracked (my niece has seriously cracked....she's a very very high e off the charts and headed into puberty....without getting into details its a serious crack up).  If anything, my son didn't do the non-core subject take home classes (French, art, music) or did just barely enough which ultimately cost him the valedictorian spot (I didn't care...his sanity is more important).  

His new private school has assigned him a bit of work (reading, math, Spanish, band) over the summer but mostly he's been playing dungeons and dragons with his school's summer camp on zoom.  They are wrapping up online camp this week because they thought sports and live camp would be back (my pediatrician friend got that wrong...she owes me a drink).


----------



## notintheface (Jul 15, 2020)

Distance learning is going to expose a whole hell of a lot wrong with curriculums. Hopefully the school boards figure out how to keep these kids engaged, because just watching zooms isn't the solution. You might as well get kids rolling on khan academy or some other MOOC, and if you're going that route and the kids wind up being successful, there are going to be an awful lot of parents asking what's the point of paying for USC tuition. We may wind up with an entire generation of kids who never get a traditional degree and are still very successful in the workforce. Maybe that's a good thing-- for-profit higher ed in the USA needs to be blown up and rethought.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 15, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Distance learning is going to expose a whole hell of a lot wrong with curriculums. Hopefully the school boards figure out how to keep these kids engaged, because just watching zooms isn't the solution. You might as well get kids rolling on khan academy or some other MOOC, and if you're going that route and the kids wind up being successful, there are going to be an awful lot of parents asking what's the point of paying for USC tuition. We may wind up with an entire generation of kids who never get a traditional degree and are still very successful in the workforce. Maybe that's a good thing-- for-profit higher ed in the USA needs to be blown up and rethought.


Mike Rowe has a $1,000,000 to hand out for trade industry.  Big money in welding, AC Tech, Plumber, Electrician and if you work hard and listen, you might be able to own your own company some day.  Choices for all


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Jul 16, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Mike Rowe has a $1,000,000 to hand out for trade industry.  Big money in welding, AC Tech, Plumber, Electrician and if you work hard and listen, you might be able to own your own company some day.  Choices for all


My straight A kids will be going to a community college for 2 years. There’s no need to pay $40k a year for online College learning.  They are going to be seniors in the fall.  After 2 years they can decide if they want to go to a UC school or trade school.  

college is not worth the investment anymore.   The onlY great thing about college is the life lessons they learn when living away from home.  The parties are great too


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 16, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> My straight A kids will be going to a community college for 2 years. There’s no need to pay $40k a year for online College learning.  They are going to be seniors in the fall.  After 2 years they can decide if they want to go to a UC school or trade school.
> 
> college is not worth the investment anymore.   The onlY great thing about college is the life lessons they learn when living away from home.  The parties are great too


My dd wanted to go big time U and watch home football games, parties and more parties and play soccer and mix in a degree in 5 years.  I thought soccer would pay for all that.  I dont want to add up all the dough I spent over years because it's hard on my brain


----------



## Banana Hammock (Jul 16, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> My straight A kids will be going to a community college for 2 years. There’s no need to pay $40k a year for online College learning.  They are going to be seniors in the fall.  After 2 years they can decide if they want to go to a UC school or trade school.
> 
> college is not worth the investment anymore.   The only great thing about college is the life lessons they learn when living away from home.  The parties are great too


Trade school is where the money is at.  Consider... no traditional college, no student loans, paid apprenticeship, all the trades have a higher than average growth rate, and most are recession proof.  I have several degree including MBA, the most money I ever made was as an electrician.  The electrical trade was what ultimately let me get in a position to take advantage of the degrees. 

My oldest son who plays soccer, and could have player in college, has decided to not attend college right now.  He is going to be serving his country in the Marine Corps.  He will have the GI Bill when he is done and still have NCAA eligibility if he still wants to play soccer.  The GI bill can be used at all kinds of schools including trade and pilot training.  

Lets face it, kids these days are lost.  They have no idea what they should do or even what they want to do.  Don't think that your driving them or telling them what they want will result in anything but disaster. Yeah, there are those few kids who may know their place or path, but they are few. Since my son has decided to do this, I have really seen a new purpose and drive in him.    

This "disaster" is problem a good thing for their ultimate transition to the real world.  And it is probably saving this generation from millions of dollars of student loans.   Which is good thing too.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 16, 2020)

Banana Hammock said:


> Trade school is where the money is at.  Consider... no traditional college, no student loans, paid apprenticeship, all the trades have a higher than average growth rate, and most are recession proof.  I have several degree including MBA, the most money I ever made was as an electrician.  The electrical trade was what ultimately let me get in a position to take advantage of the degrees.
> 
> My oldest son who plays soccer, and could have player in college, has decided to not attend college right now.  He is going to be serving his country in the Marine Corps.  He will have the GI Bill when he is done and still have NCAA eligibility if he still wants to play soccer.  The GI bill can be used at all kinds of schools including trade and pilot training.
> 
> ...


Excellent takes and tell your son, "thank you" from this dad.  My son's best friend is going in too.  I was talking to another business friend I have who owns a trade company.  He told me he has a 20 year old who is now a journeymen plumber.  Two year apprenticeship and now making close to $75,000 a year.  His pals are now taking online course at big U for $25,000+ a semester.  The college dude is way behind dollar wise and will owe a house payment when he graduates.  If Joe wins and Elizabeth has her way, all student loans will be forgiven so this could bold well for that group. I also hear many schools are in deep debt up to their eye balls  They practically give you these student loans and kids take them and have no idea of whats coming when their looking for a good job out of college and the monthly loan payment kicks in.  PM me if any of you have young male or woman who want to try a different route.  I know a woman plumber who makes over $100,000+ a year.


----------



## jpeter (Jul 16, 2020)

Our school came up with two options: distance or blended.   The blended option is only in person two days a week,. Everyone is distance in Wednesday.

Masks must be while in the classroom, waiting to enter campus, while in school grounds, leaving school, on the bus and must be in compliance with the dress code.

Can participate in sports distance learning or blended.

Soccer has been put into the moderate risk along with baseball, basketball, softball volleyball,and water polo but not high risk like football, wrestling, competitive cheer or low-risk like golf cross, country, swimming, and tennis.

Three phases to resume physical return to athletics, phase 3 is where moderate activity sports resume regular practice and high risk can begin modified practice.  Not even a phase 4 for high risk yet so looks like footballs is out for now.

Just today update was sent that the school district board will reopen schools "if and only if it's safe"


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 16, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Hopefully the school boards figure out how to keep these kids engaged, because just watching zooms isn't the solution


You are betting on the wrong horse if you hope they can do something productive.


----------



## dad4 (Jul 16, 2020)

My kid’s K-8 school is shifting based on covid case count and deaths. 

Case count over 10 per hundred thousand. -> zoom.
Case count between 1 and 10 per 100K.     -> stable small groups all day.  No sports, no choice of electives.
Case count under 1 per 100K                       -> normal class, including electives and sports.

Masks until vaccine or case count zero.


----------



## Copa9 (Jul 16, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> I work in DTLA, so say they don’t socialize is a gross understatement to be honest. No they aren’t in bars, but they are in communities and wonder throughout their areas visiting each other, sharing needles, cigarettes and booze. I see it everyday.


True, but they usually stay within a relatively close area.


----------



## Copa9 (Jul 16, 2020)

jpeter said:


> Our school came up with two options: distance or blended.   The blended option is only in person two days a week,. Everyone is distance in Wednesday.
> 
> Masks must be while in the classroom, waiting to enter campus, while in school grounds, leaving school, on the bus and must be in compliance with the dress code.
> 
> ...


Which district?


----------



## Justafan (Jul 16, 2020)

whatithink said:


> I most definitely want my kids back in school in the fall. But we can't be simplistic about it. We need a plan. My point was that its less about the risk to the kids and more about the risk to the adults (teachers and all the support staff) - aside from any indirect risks.
> 
> The most infuriating thing, to me, about this is the clear lack of leadership from the White House, through Congress and through the States. There is nothing but bumbling and reacting, inconsistency and lack of thought.
> 
> The number of teachers at risk and what they teach will differ from school to school. Each school should self assess, roll it up to their district, roll it up to their state and someone can then start to formulate a clear plan of action with all the resources available to them (in that state). That should have started in March for the next school year.


Bingo!  Studies show our kids would mostly be safe.  I would send my kids to school 5 days a week, but the issue is not with the kids, it's the safety with the teachers and staff.  If I'm a teacher, with no protections in place, I say F' U'.  I swear no profession gets crapped on more than teachers.  
We expect them to sacrifice their health (covid), spend their own $$ (supplies), work for free (covid online training), and pay them peanuts to top it off (starting salary in the mid 40's, compared to law enforcement, mid 60's).  And then we call them selfish if they don't make these sacrifices "for our kids".  It's a job remember.    

You guys are lucky I'm not head of the teacher's union.  First thing I do is take out full page ads in every major newspaper to show America how much our "First Responders for our Kids" get paid.  I would put a side by side comparison of pay with other first responders.  I think most people would be shocked a how little teachers are paid and how much first responders get paid.  Not to mention first responders ALWAYS get their demands met when negotiating.  And that LAPD Drop program is just criminal.  I can go on and on, but enough my rant.   

Desert Hound you stated we should not think of what's not possible, but think of what is possible.  I've been harping on this since April, but why can't we get those 10-15 minute abbot tests at every school in America?  We test ALL kids and staff daily, just like the do at the White House, military, and EVERY professional sports league, etc.  You test positive, you go home and isolate.  Are our kids not worth it? Harvard indicated that nationwide testing (not just schools) like this would cost 100 billion.  

We've spent 6-7 trillion so far and we are about to spend another 1-3 trillion by the end of this month with another stimulus bill.  100 billion is pocket change!  Also, by now, we should know everything about how covid travels in the air with and without masks.  We should know, to the f'n millimeter, where to place the fans, suction fans, plexiglass, infrared, lasers, disinfectant, fuck I don't know I'm not a scientist, but you get the drift. And Grace, when I asked "where are America's F'ing studies" this is what I meant.  And we should know this for airplanes, hotel lobbies, office buildings, etc.  We should also have N-95 masks coming out of dispensers at every highway gas station bathroom.  

The lack of imagination and vision form this administration is simply tragic, and we are all going to pay (my economic rant coming later).   Arizona Unified is experimenting with fans that dispense sanitizers (I saw this yesterday), Arizona State & Berkeley are coming up with faster saliva tests, we have a guy in his garage telling us how effective masks are.  https://www.12news.com/article/news/health/coronavirus/asu-introduces-first-of-its-kind-covid-19-testing/75-0a512c66-8271-4cd7-9eca-1a7dce4de884,  https://www.foxnews.com/us/schools-utilize-power-fans-to-combat-covid-19

This kind of stuff is the federal government's responsibility and it's a shame they didn't start this way back when.


----------



## Eagle33 (Jul 16, 2020)

Justafan said:


> Bingo!  Studies show our kids would mostly be safe.  I would send my kids to school 5 days a week, but the issue is not with the kids, it's the safety with the teachers and staff.  If I'm a teacher, with no protections in place, I say F' U'.  I swear no profession gets crapped on more than teachers.
> We expect them to sacrifice their health (covid), spend their own $$ (supplies), work for free (covid online training), and pay them peanuts to top it off (starting salary in the mid 40's, compared to law enforcement, mid 60's).  And then we call them selfish if they don't make these sacrifices "for our kids".  It's a job remember.
> 
> You guys are lucky I'm not head of the teacher's union.  First thing I do is take out full page ads in every major newspaper to show America how much our "First Responders for our Kids" get paid.  I would put a side by side comparison of pay with other first responders.  I think most people would be shocked a how little teachers are paid and how much first responders get paid.  Not to mention first responders ALWAYS get their demands met when negotiating.  And that LAPD Drop program is just criminal.  I can go on and on, but enough my rant.
> ...


I work in a food industry service sector and once stay at home order came out, I was exactly this way - being afraid what will happen to me when I go to work. What would happen to me, my family, my kids? It's not just an office job, it's a job requiring travel, customer visits, interaction with many guys in manufacturing, vendor visiting me and so on. It was easy to say F U, but the longer I work, the more I see how wrong it was to lock everyone and everything down. All it takes is sensible precautions to be safe, it doesn't matter if it's at work, restaurant, bar, soccer field or school. It's really easy to say F U and lets shut down. *How about making it work or at least to try to make it work?*


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jul 16, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> True, but they usually stay within a relatively close area.


I guess that depends on your definition of “relatively close area”.  There is migration ALL across DTLA and the surrounding area.  Especially those with RV’s.


----------



## Justafan (Jul 16, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> I work in a food industry service sector and once stay at home order came out, I was exactly this way - being afraid what will happen to me when I go to work. What would happen to me, my family, my kids? It's not just an office job, it's a job requiring travel, customer visits, interaction with many guys in manufacturing, vendor visiting me and so on. It was easy to say F U, but the longer I work, the more I see how wrong it was to lock everyone and everything down. All it takes is sensible precautions to be safe, it doesn't matter if it's at work, restaurant, bar, soccer field or school. It's really easy to say F U and lets shut down. *How about making it work or at least to try to make it work?*


exactly, what we are talking about our sensible precautions. are the precautions I mentioned not sensible or reasonable? further your situation is quite different than teachers, it sounds like you can meet one on one with vendors and you can socially distance and wear masks. I think Copa stated it best when indicated how long teachers are in the classroom with 30 students for 50 minutes or all day with elementary.  much different situation.  So it sounds like you’re not on board with me.


----------

